# ISIS Colchester........Part 16



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Happy chatting  

Love, luck & sticky vibes to you all    

Natasha xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Me First  

Sam - hope your scan goes well today. 

Loui -10 at Highwoods sounds great. Not sure I'm going to let my two off the lead at all but it will be nice for them to go somewhere different anyway.

Dh called ISIS this morning to chase the cheque which will be in the post today or tomorrow as they need the two directors to sign it. He mentioned the speedy letter telling us of the amount owed to usand they said that they have 50/50 response as to people wanting to know asap that they can have money back and those like us who felt it was a bit soon. They have taken on board his suggestion that they maybe prefix the note with a few lines expressing regret about  the failed treatment to at least soften the blow. Looking forward to the cheque arriving as have some bills to pay.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Me second!

Cath - that is good news that DH spoke to ISIS - and has got them to change their working practices. After our last BFN ISIS sent us a letter saying that we owed them £100 - a few words expressing their sympathy would have softened the blow too. Good on you both! And great that the cheque is on it's way...

Loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Woohoo... i'm 3rd   getting closer to no1  

Scan went o.k thanks, my biggest follies r now 16mm and my lining is 12.1mm so all fine although would like a few more of the follies to be bigger as only 3 were at 16.... sitting with my wheat bag now and have brought more fillet steak for dinner  

Cath~ Fab news about speaking to isis hunny   how u doing now?? 

Loui~ Wow... that v expensive to use the donor eggs   But hey all worth it when it works sweetie  

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Woo hoo.....me with lists (I hope!!)

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, 2nd IVF Nov 07 bfn but 2 frostie, trying to decide whether to go for another fresh cycle or to use our frosties

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08









JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. End of the treatment road for me now cannot put myself through it anymore. Wishing for a miracle or possible adoption

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.









THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis applied to eggshare.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08    

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 x IUI's all BFN. 1st IVF/ICSI Aug-Sep07, 3 mature eggs, 2 fertilised and put back, BFN. 2nd IVF/ICSI Nov-Dec07 12 mature eggs, all sent to blast, only 2 survived and put back, BFN. Review suggests egg quality issues. Now either final IVF/ICSI to confirm poor eggs in Feb-Mar 08 or cycle using Donor Eggs

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!!

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, accu bfn, now on clomid


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

5th Feb - Rachel FET









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay








Debs going Snow boarding









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









25th Feb - Debs appt @ B/H

2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









 16th Mar - Our meet up 









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday










14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

yay it worked!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

PiePig said:


> yay it worked!!!!!!!


Well done sweetie


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - woo hoo hun, you did it   well done  

Rachel - is it FET tomorrow hun?? how you feeling?  

Samonmoon - thats great hun, what are your e2 levels at now??     to you 

Cath - hun, im so glad your dh suggested to isis about a more 'sensitive' approach, i guess they are a business at the end of the day and dont really think about our feelings, its a shame though,   

Julia - hope your back is getting better  

Lisa -  

Liz - i hope things are sorting themselves out with dh and work, thinking of you   for Faith

Has anyone heard from Preggysam at all? 

Hope everyone else is ok  
Em xxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening All

Hope you are all OK this evening.

Cleo - I am really sorry to hear about you dad sweetie   I hope it is not what they think it is like someone else said my bro had white platelet problems as a a child they thought he had leukemia too but this was not the case and he had steroids and got better. If it is not the case then it sounds like there is hope, hunny sending big hugs and   Hope you are getting the drugs sorted too.

Sam2007 hope babe is here soon!

Samotm - glad scans going well not long now good luck for ec - are you on cyclogest?

rachel - good luck for the thaw tomorrow.

Lisa - good to hear you are looking at the surrogacy thing let us know how you get on, good luck x

Lady - glad you have rethought the weight loss thing ww is good coz you can still have treats just need to allow for them!

Julia - hope you are feeling OK?

cath - well done DH for getting your point over, a little compassion goes a long way!

Loui - wow donor eggs is expensive   what makes it soooo expensive? does that include drugs?

Hi to everyone else sorry too tired to do big post  

well having tiny bit when I wipe just so want full flow1 so frustrating spend whole time wishing not to come and when you want it, typical    Do you reacon there is dodgy buserelin about seems strange, me loui and cath bleed so late   (previously bleed earlier I am sure!)

LOL spangle


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Heard from preggySam yesterday - no news as of then!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

Deb - can you add fancy hings to the list then? You're very clever     Its a good job you can as we would have to wait 3 weeks for Tricksey. Anyway if you can i now have some dates to add.  

Spangle - hi hun, i hope af comes fully soon but i was told when i was on buserilin that i might not have a proper bleed. 

Sammoon - great news on those follies hun!!

julia - ouch your back sounds painful! I hope it has eased today. Why didn't you get DH to lug the box.......tut tut....men hey!

The walking group!!! - i can't do this thursday as at work but its half term next week if you're goign again??

Cath - good on DH for expressing your views. i hope your cheque arrives soon.

Preggy sam - come on!! we're waiting!!!

Em - yep, that's it i've started!! feels funny as i'm on the pil this time then go straight to stimms! Called isis today to say i'm on day 3 and they're sening out my prescription and schedule....oh and the bill   But i'm just happy to have the opportunity to go again. How you feeling?? Is the job going well??

Lisa - sorry to hear about the other adoption agencies, it really is crap!! Glad that you are thinking about surrogacy hun. Any more news on dh or a van??

Loui - wow it's not cheap is it But everyone is right, it will be worth every penny. 

No news from my dad today, he's still waiting for an app witht he specialist, even though he's paying privately!! Mum and dad are very worried as his gp has basically said he is sure that that is what it is but he needs to see the specialist. They have given him lots to read up on about it and made him another app with his gp to go over any questions...all this b4 its been confirmed by a specialist   So we're expecting the worst.



Love to all
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - hope your dad is OK, it must be so diffcult to be given the impression to expect the worst in terms of diagnosis, any idea when he will see the specialist?

oh and I can't do fancy icons, luckily was able to import them over from Tricksys last list!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya

God what a busy day   I've been running around like a blue ass wotsit all day!!!!

Dh has got a van - picking it up tomorrow just been trying to sort our insurance etc.,  finally sat down for a rest!


Cleo - Hope your Dad gets his appointment soon it must be so worrying for you all    

Em - Hows things?   Hows the job?

Julia - I sympathise i know exactly what your going through,  I use an ice pack if its really sore but i must admit i do use a wheatbag too ( but they say ice is better than heat)  apart from that i havent found any other ways of easing the pain - thinking of you hope it eases soon.

Cath - How was your break away?

Debs - Well done on the lists  

Spangle - Hope AF is in full flow soon hun 

SamM - Glad scan went well - big growing positives flying your way 

Rachel - Good luck for tomorrow hun   

Gotta go
Ta Ta Lisa xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo -    to you with regard to your dad hun, i wish i knew what to say, what a worrying time for you all   as for tx, why are you not downregging this time? does it work differently taking the pill then straight into stimms, im sorry if im   but im confused and want to understand. Im ok thanks, jobs ok too  

Lisa - Glad dh got a van sorted hun, how is he? did he make an insurance claim after his accident hun? i hope your ok, sorry you had a mad day, not a good start to the week, im ok, thanks for asking  

Spangle - hope af is here in full soon, weird to want it i know  

Loui - cant believe the cost for your treatment hun   that must be worrying on top of eveything else  

Rivka - how are you? i know you have been through the mill hun, sending a big hug your way  

Gotta dash
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Well ET day is finally here for me - thanks for all your good luck messages although I'm getting a bit scared now as the embryologist is calling me back at 10.30 am to let me know if my little embies have thawed OK.  They told me not to head over there though until they call back which is a bit daunting as it has made me think that they aren't too confident it will be OK but hoping for the best at the moment.  Fortunately had lots to distract me yesterday - my last day at work for the week so it was pretty busy and then my sister also had her operation which fortunately went well and she should be out of hospital today.  She will then get more news on her future treatment once they have done the tissue analysis.  Also went out for a few hours last night with a friend which stopped me staying in and fretting.

Rivka - glad you are feeling a bit better.

Lisa -  sorry to hear the other adoption agency was no use - it must be so frustrating for you, but I will keep hoping the last one will bring more positive news.  I'm glad you're up for the walk but if you're worried you wont be able to find Highwoods I could always meet you first at Tolgate if you like outside Sainsburys or somewhere (it's about 10 mins from me so not far) and we could go from there?

Julia - sorry to hear about your back  - sounds painful but can't help you with any advice though as luckily haven't had such problems with mine but painkillers and rest seems the way to go.  Have you seen your GP?

Cath - that scalp massage doesn't sound too good .  Hope you're feeling better now.  Well done to your DH for giving those words of advice to the ISIS too.

Loui -  ohh - the cost of egg sharing sounds a lot and I'm not surprised it must feel a bit daunting but if it works (and it sounds like you have a really good chance of it doing so) I am sure it will be worth all the money and more.

Loui/Cath and anyone else: Highwoods is fine with me (and Choccy!) for Thursday - see you there at 10 am - think I have already pm'd you my mobile number if there are any problems making it on the day.

Sam - glad the scan was OK - just remember you have a few days left for those other follies to catch up too so keep going with the protein and wheat bag girl!   

Debs - you are an excellent replacement for Tricksy with the lists!

Em - Glad you are OK and job is going alright.

Spangle - sorry AF is still not here  - hoping it will come properly soon for you.  Think it is quite normal for AF to come late on Buserelin but it is strange it didn't affect you that way last time.

Cleo -   hope your Dad's appointment comes through very soon.

Well will be back on here later with my news - hoping that it is good news!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Good luck for today Rachel. I have everything crossed that your lovely embies thaw out. It is the waiting that is the hard part - I bet this morning is really dragging for you. Take care xxx  

I will be on later to do more personals - thanks for the messages re my back - I thought it was getting better but this morning is hurting more than yesterday. I probably did too much yesterday, so a day on the sofa for me today!

Julia xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

 this is going to be a bit of a 'me' post I'm afraid as sadly my worst fears were confirmed - when the embryologist called back she told me that neither of my embies had survived and admitted that they had not looked too good when she had taken them out to thaw but said she had hoped that they would start to recover before she called me back.  I know that I half expected this to happen really but after the build up to this I am still feeling a bit gutted and had a big old cry   with DH who fortunately had arranged to work from home today to go with me for the transfer.  I just wanted to be in with a chance to get pregnant this month and now it feels like it has been taken away from me.

Am trying hard to stay positive though - we still have our NHS go to come with the Consultation at the ISIS on 27/2 - hopefully now DH has cut down on his alcohol intake and since we have been sticking with the foresight vitamin plan things will work out better next time for our embies....the IVF rollercoaster continues!

Loui,Cath, Lisa - Looking forward to the walk on Thursday too - I know you guys will help keep me positive,

Love Rachel x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rachel, I was so sorry to read about your embies. Have a good cry.   It is good that your DH is with you and you can support each other at this time. It would have been lovely for you not to need your NHS go. Hopefully with all the good things you have put in place, vitamins etc, that your embies will be a million times better next time round.

Take care, we are all here for you.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rachel~ I'm so very sorry sweetie to hear this horrid news    I'm glad to hear ur thinking ahead though.... just remember that u deserve & are intitled to grieve about this hunny    

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - I am so sorry to hear your news  , I don't know what to say. You are so brave to want to walk on Thursday  but if you want to pull out from the walk we will all understand. You need time to grieve, and I have very broad shoulders. I'll pm you with my mobile so you can text me if you want. 

Cath/Lisa/Rachel - if we are still walking I am in a silver touran and I will have one black labrador (Holly) with me who will be off the lead (probably). I think you all know each other and although I may look confident I am not really and so will be quite nervous! By the way, my real name is Allie (Loui is short for Louise, my middle name)!

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel -     i have pm'd you


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rachel - so sorry the embies didn't survive the thaw, hopefully you'll have better luck with your NHS go at ISIS.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

rachel - i am so sorry sweetie   sending you loads of  , make sure you do have a good cry it is a part of the process when things do not go as we had hoped! Thinking of you and sending loads of     for your ISIS cycle


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rachel - Forgot to say glad your sisters op went well - Hope she gets good news - I've pm'd you 

Love Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello ladies (and guys who may be secretly reading)

Cath is on her chocolate course at the moment. I can't wait for her to get back tomorrow night (so I can taste all she has made of course   )

Rachel - we are sorry to hear your news. I mentioned it to Cath on the phone and she sends her best

Loui 123 - Cath will be there 10am Thursday. She will be in our white van with Chocolate Chef all over it and 2 golden retrievers desperate to get out. Pretty unmissable.

SamOTM - good luck to you and DH

Rivka - hello, how r u? Hope to see you and DH soon

Everyone else - hi

Matt (Cath's dh)


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey matt~ Hope cath is enjoying her course   Thanks for the luck hun   Tone said if u can't manage all of caths samples he will gladly help you out   

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi SamOTM - are you having another scan today? I'm in ISIS for an 11.15 blood tests - so may see you there? I'm in a brown jumper and black skirt with a beige pattern on it.

Hello to Matt, Cath's DH - thank you for letting me know what to look out for tomorrow 

Rachel - I hope you are OK? I'm glad your sister's op went well yesterday. See you tomorrow   

Julia - I hope that the pain in your back is easing off?

Lots of love to everyone else

Loui xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Rachel:
I'm so sorry hun, big hugs to both you and dh. Glad you can see forward to your next cycle.

Julia:
Hows the back hun, dh is always putting his back out normally when I want him to do something!!!!

Spangle:
Your cycle is moving along fast nearly time for stimming.

Samonthemoon:
Not long now till your in the 2 ww. Hope your follies catch up with the biggy's. Bet your getting nervous about EC. Just remember it's like labour it's different for everyone.

Shelley:
Hows work hun are your colleges still being *****es!!!

Lisa:
Sorry to here about the agency not needing anyone. Hope the other one has more positive news.

Cathie:
How are you feeling about everything now.

Loui:
How exciting that things are moving forward with the egg donation. Will you tell the child who the donor was?

Hi everyone else 

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Lisa, Julia, Sam, Em, Debs, Spangle, Liz, Cath and Matt - thanks for your messages of support   - what would I do without you.  I'm feeling much better today though - DH was really lovely yesterday and for once just let me cry without coming up with loads of 'solutions' like he normally does (although later admitted that this was because he couldn't think of any!) which has made me feel better just by having him with me and I'm now trying to keep thinking forward.  The Essex Fertility Centre have also offered me a follow up appointment on Friday and although I did not think there would be much point at first as I have my ISIS consultation coming up, when I called the nurse to explain to her this morning what my plan was she said the follow up would be free as the FET did not go ahead and that the Consultant could also discuss what he would recommend next time so I think now as I'm off work anyway it may also still be worth going along, if only so I can tell them at the ISIS.  The nurse also said they could do copies of my notes to take to the ISIS too if I give them written permission which I thought was really nice.

Loui - I am definitely still on for the walk tomorrow but please don't be nervous - Lisa is the only one of you all I have met so far myself, but after meeting her a couple of weeks back as she had kindly offered to give me some reflexology treatment, it has made me realise how important it is to meet with people who do understand what we are going through.  Although I've got plenty of friends and family who are there for me, unless you have actually experienced IF yourself it is just not the same.  I am really looking forward to meeting you and Cath.  I have a blue yaris by the way and Choccy will also be off the lead and I'm still hoping that he wont bark at your black lab or Cath's retrievers (hoping it will be short lived though if he does).

Cath - could you remember to bring that Zita West book tomorrow for me to borrow if possible?  Thanks.

Lisa/Em - have pm'd you both. 

Hello to everyone else - can't believe there is still no news from preggy Sam - hope she's OK.

Love Rachel xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Hope you are all okay. My back is gradually getting better but it is still not right and hurts whenever I move. Another lazy day on the sofa lined up with Phil and Fern   Thanks for all your messages. DH has been fantastic, and is doing everything for me (I have to put that, as he informs me that this is a public site and he often reads it!) He remembers me writing something nasty about him too - who me?  

Rachel and Louie, don't be worried about meeting some of the girls tomorrow. They are all lovely, and I am sure their dogs are too. The rest of us are pretty fab too.  

Did anyone see Mistresses last night? I taped it but it did not tape properly, so desperately want to find out what happened. Does anyone know if it is repeated? I would love to see it.

Will be on later to do personals (I promise!!)

Have a nice day everyone. James keeps mentioning he wants a dog, and wants to swap the cats for a puppy. I don't think he is old enough at the moment so maybe one day when he is older.

Later,
Julia xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Julia,

Glad your back is getting better - the bbc i player has that episode of mistresses:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/item/b008x3p7.shtml?filter=txdate%3A05-02&filter=txslot%3Aevening&scope=iplayerlast7days&start=2&version_pid=b008x3mr

Enjoy,

Rachel x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rachel,

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, just a quick one from me (so much homework to do!!!!!)

Thank you so much for all your support   WW start tonight 

Rachel hun, so sorry   big big big hugs and more bigger hugs xx

Laura x


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Rachel -   so sorry for your bad news   well done you for staying positive and thinking ahead. Take time to grieve when you need it, and we're here for you.

Cath and Matt - good to hear from you. Cath's samples are something to look forward to  

SamM - good luck for the scan and then for Thursday  

Julia - glad your back feels better, hope it's clears away soon. Does James actually take care of the cats himself? You are right he needs to be older for the dog responsibility.

Lisa -   it does make me tearful to think that things are so complicated, that's so unfair. Hope the last agency, or the surrogacy route, is more positive. You're right I'm not really overweight but put on about 10 lb and it's all in my tummy and thights so it shows  

Dog walkers - would have loved to walk with you (although no dog yet) but I'm at work tomorrow, bummer. Have fun  

No special news. Just been upset by a friend who wrote to me to say she thinks my working with computers in the office makes it difficult for me to get and keep pg and that hinting that I'm putting work in front of having a family. So unfair as she knows me for many years and seen I've had m/cs whatever I do. She has a lovely DD herself and now wants a baby with new partner, keeps boasting about how she'll keep healthy and fit for it as if it's my fault that I can't have them. Sorry for the rant, she wrote that to me at work and made me feel really down. DH been great for a quick chat on the phone telling me it's not my fault and that she has no clue  

Back to work now. To keep my mind off this!!

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Laura and Rivka - thanks for your kind words  .

Rivka - just wanted to say that it constantly amazes me how some people without IF problems can be so insensitive   - your DH is right she really does have no clue, so it's just a shame she didn't have the sense to keep her unfounded theories to herself.  Hope you are OK and here is an extra   from me,

Rachel xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loui~ DAMN!!!! I knew it was you when the receptionist said Ally.... i just knew but didn't want to turn around and say 'ah are you from FF'    I'm such a chicken     Yep me & DH were sitting just behind you, he has very blonde hair   We were the ones gigging like children if u heard us   I think it's my way of dealing with stuff   Well it was nice to see u even if i didn't get up the guts to say .... 'hey i know you'  

Well all went well at my scan today.... i have 25 follies and 18 of them are a good size   my biggest one is now 23mm   Soooooo i have my trigger shot tonight at 10.15 and then E/C friday at 10.15am!!!! AAaarrrggghhhh..... it'sall acctually happening!!!    Lining is still good at 12.1mm  The nurse gave me some diazapam (sp) to take tomorrow night and then fri morning b4 i go in so that i am nice and calm   My god i really can't believe we are here already!!! 
BIG THANK YOU'S TO EVERYONE WHO SENT ME FOLLIE GROWING VIBES..... IT WORKED     

Rach~ Glad ur feeling o.k sweetie  and that DH was supportive 

Rivka~ Some people are so bloody infuriating!!   

Liz~ No not long now hunny   BFP coming to these boards on feb 25th.... promise     

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

SamOTM -   it WAS me! I knew it was you too when Julia called you Sam, but as you were with your DH (with very blond hair) I didn't want to intrude! Also, I'm a chicken too - and it was so quiet in there that it would have been difficult to speak I think! You're the first person that I have 'met' from FF! 

I'm SO pleased that your follies are looking good for Friday. And I'm glad too that they are giving you diazapam - it calmed me down a lot. Has anyone warned you to bring some nice fluffly socks for your egg collection? It's quite cold in there (and it stopped me worrying if my feet smelt!). Don't be too worried about the transfer- hopefully you'll just float in and out of conciousness and it will be over really quickly. Then you get to have a cup of tea and a sticky bun. One thing I didn't know was that I had to have a wee before I left after EC - and that wee made we wince a bit! But the cakes (yep, plural - I was greedy!) soon made up for it!!!! 

Rivka - let us know when you are next free to walk. I have similar 'friends' to yours who profess to be experts on IF. If you are like me, you will not tell them that their thoughts on the subject are both unkind and unwelcome. I got round this by emailing my friend and telling her that my IF was upsetting me so much that I could not speak to her, either in person or on the phone, except via email. That did the trick - and she stopped calling me but was really supportive on email. She even sent us some chocolate products in the post to cheer us up. 

Ladyb14 - good luck at WW tonight - I'll be thinking of you  

Liz - any children that we conceive through my friends eggs will know from an early age that 'Auntie' Dani made it all possible. She will also be their Godmother, and so we will not want to hide anything from them . One donor on a donor egg site told me today that all she did was give her friend one cell that would otherwise have been flushed down the loo. I think she is brilliant for saying that and for donating to her friend (who has since had twins). 

Dog walkers - looking forward to seeing you tomorrow!

loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loui~ YAY knew i was right    Well as ur as bigga chicken as me i guess we can be excused   DH has come to every appt i've had bless him... guess it's his way of going through it with me   See now i didn't know about the sticky buns.... Feel a LOT happier now   Will have to pop out and buy some snuggly socks b4 friday i think. Glad u warned me about the weeing thing too.... i can prepare myself for it now   Such a shame i didn't get a chance to chat with you though   Poor DH was a bit taken aback when we came out as he saw a girl he used to go to school with so as we were coming out she said 'hi tone'  and the poor love said 'hi' then made a quick exit while i waited for gemma to get my diazapam..... he hates thinking people know about his problem   
Well hope i made a good impression and didn't make u think WOW the weirdos on that website!!!!    

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Your poor DH, seeing someone he used to know, bless him! My DhH is happy for me to tell people about my poor egg quality but doesn't want me to tell anyone about his low sperm count so I know what you mean! And of course you did make a good impression on me - the way you looked today was exactly what I had in my mind for the fun-loving caring personality that comes out in this FF site! Did I match up to your impression of me? Good luck tonight with your trigger. What time do you have to do it? Just think, this will be the LAST INJECTION YOU DO! YIPPPPPPPEEEEEEE    .

Loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah thanks   Yep you looked lovely today sweetie, very chic   I have to do my trigger at 10.15 tonight   YAY no more jabs     really pleased about that as they seem to be hurting more and more in the leg lately?? Can't tell u how proud i am of myself for getting through 6 weeks worth of jabs    there is no way i would of been able to do it and get through it without all of u girls    In return i promise to bring the board a yummy BFP on 25th feb   

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

far too much to catch up on.

loui - i am so sorry hun      Wisdh there was something more i could do or say. Thinking of you and dh. Glad your sisters op went well.

Em - i am down regging but i am doing it with the pill. They call it an antoganistic approach (haven't a clue what it means!!) Anyway its supposed to help me get more eggs of a better quality. Hey ho we will see.

Dog walkers .....will you be going again next week?? I suppose i should ask that question after you've been once   

Rivka - you're friend sounds like a right cow to be so insensitive!!  

Sam moon - fab news hun!!     

No news on my dad as yet. I'm still on the pill and feeling fine. Only one more day then its half term !!!!

Catch up laters  Cleo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - so sorry to hear your news. Having dh around to support you is good. Also glad that your sisters op went well. Will still keep the   going her way for positive news from the tissue analysis.

Looking forward to teh walk  with you all tomorrow. I think Honey and Daisy will be on the leads though as they can't be trusted at the moment. Let me know if that will be a problem with any other dogs and I'll see if I can work something out. Will go and put that book by the front door now so I don't forget.

Julia - glad your back is getting better. I realised I forgot to pm you the chiro details. It's the COlchester Chiropractic Clinic if you want to look it up. The (cute) doctor I see is there Mon/weds/Fri. 

Cleo - really glad you're on your way with things now. It must be great for you to have started after all the delays you've had recently. I hope your dad gets his appointment soon.  

Rivka - I can't believe your friend saying things like that. Some people really make me want to    Given that you left a job to focus on tx and reduce your stress levels it's completely unfair of her to say that you put your career first. Perhaps she's jealous that you're so good at what you do!

Sam - fantastic news on ec for Friday.     enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else - and apologies if I've missed anything vital. I'm absolutely shattered after 2 long days and the drive home. I'm partly on a sugar rush and partly asleep which is an odd combination. Had a fab time though and can now make fudges, caramels, fruid jellies, fondants and liqueur chocolates as well as my normal bits. Dh is very pleased as I arrived home with a very large box of samples. I also managed to catch up with an aunt and uncle who live not far from the academy so I got pancakes too. Not much wonder that I feel a little sick at the moment then


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

How are we all on here??  Talkative as ever i see 

Well i am sitting here watching footie to the assistance of DH and i just looked up and he has his mouth open and is snoring his head off!!!!     MEN!!!!!!!!!!! 

Had a really busy week and looking forward to my day off tomorrow 

Rivka - Some people are so blo*dy insensitive   They really don't realise what they are saying do they i'm sure if she knew how upset she made you feel she would think twice......Big hugs to you  

SamOTM - Great news!!!  Everything crossed for Friday for you!

Rachel/Loui/Cath - See you all tomorrow - I'm the only one without a dog  

Cath - glad the course went well......If you need a guinea pig for sampling look no further 

Julia - Hows your back?  Mistresses was brilliant last night.......I think its the last one next week 


Ta Ta for now
Lisa x


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello girlies

Thanks everyone for being so supportive about that friend's comment. I'm always so touched by how supportive and warm you all are. When I think that I've known this friend for 7 years and she can still be so unthinking, and some of you I haven't even met yet and you are all such sweeties  

Dog walkers - if you meet again for a walk at Highwoods park, what's the earlier you can make? I'd love to come, what I could do would be to work an extra couple of hours the day before and come late to work on the Thursday. I haven't got a dog, but I like dogs and like walking, and also missing you guys  

SamM and Loui - glad that things are going so well with your txs. Great that you almost met - that was a funny story, made me chuckle.

Loui - you are right, I didn't tell that friend what I thought about her comment. I wrote back a short e-mail saying thanks I'm sure you're wishing the best for me, but it was quite a cold message, and left it at that. Glad e-mails from your friend are better than her calls, that's good.

Cath - wow, so you'll be able to make all these extra yummy things on top of your lovely chocs! Now that's what I call a useful friend to have   Seriously, can you imagine, until you wrote this I actually forgot that I left a stressful job to concentrate on tx. Can you imagine that I forgot and you remembered? It brought tears to my eyes, so caring and attentive.

Julia - is your back better? Hope so.

Rachel - fingers crossed for your sister's analysis   And of course    to you for the 2ww.

Em - how are you?

Lisa - is your back better too? I hope.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - I can't believe you forgot that! You have put your chances of a family first time and again so your friend is the one who needs a wake up call. 

Loui/Rachel/Lisa - lovely to see you all this morning. Sorry my dogs were  a bit mad. I'd probably be free  for another walk Friday next week or WEds but I could probably do Thurs morning as well and do a late again as I have today. It's really strange thinking about times when I'm going to have to be here after being a free agent so long.

Hope everyone else is ok. V quiet on here today.

CAthie x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

SamOTM - good luck for EC tomorrow  . Did you but some warm socks? 

Cath/Lisa/Rachel - it was so good to put faces to names at last, and to walk in a different place. I really enjoyed it - thank you! 

Cleo/Cath/Rivka/anyone else - I am free to walk again next week - just let me know when a good day to meet is. I can do as early as 8am if anyone wants to get out of bed early to walk before work? 

hope everyone else is OK?

loui xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quicky from me - 

Cath, Lisa and Loui - thanks for the lovely walk today - it was really good to spend some time with you all (and to meet you Cath and Loui) and I am really looking forward to the meet next month.  It is a shame that I don't get more time off work so I could make the dog walk more often.  Thanks for the book loan too Cath.

Sam - that's brilliant news on the scan - sounds really promising and it is a good feeling when the injections are all done - good luck for tomorrow     - will be thinking of you - the sticky bun sounds nice too!  .  

Well I'm off to Wales tomorrow for the weekend to see MIL and my sister so won't be posting for a couple of days now,

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

hi quicky I am afraid i'm afraid, sorry for being rubbish  

cleo - hope you have news about your dad soon  

rachel - glad your sisters op went well and she recovers well   well done for looking forward, lets hope the ISIS bring you luck   

samotm - loads of luck for tomorrow, loui has given good advice let us know how many lovely eggs you get    DH looking forward to his shuffle in the cupboard  

rivika - sorry about your friend she had no right to say anything!  

Julia - glad the backs feeling better, lets hope for a full recovery soon  

Lisa - how are you any news? How DH's op news?

Lady good luck at ww

Tricksey - hope you are enjoying your hols!

Feel left out as have no dog! how about i bring a cat along to walk  

Hi to everyone else, cath, sam2007 (hope baby has come) liz and eveyone else.

Went to see the Twang last night they were BRILLANT, also came full on last night. Went to ISIS for baseline today 9poor bloke was gross as bleeding but they did not seem to care!) All OK been given the go ahead to start stimms tomorrow night wooohooo! So onto the next step let those lovely follies grow    

Love to you all
Spangle xxxx

Hello


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Spangle - fab news about starting stimms tomorrow. Really pleased for you.

SamM - Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you in the morning. 

Rivka - and any dog/non dog walkers. Forgot to say I can do early as well.

Rachel - hope you have the best possible weekend n Wales.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

glad you enjoyed your dog walking. would love to go next week, thursday is good for me.

Spangle - are the twang a band?? Did they do a song about jeans?? I'm so out of touch!! So pleased your af arrived, ISIS never seem to mind what's going on down there, part of the job i suppose.  


Rachel -  have a fab time in wales hun.

Loui - i try to avoid early mornings if possible!!     But of course would get my butt out of bed for all of you   

Sammoon -     for ec hun!!! Yey, the excitement begins...you'll be PUPO before you know it. That was my favourite bit as i felt like i was pregnant. Stupid really i suppose. Carry them with pride!!
Unfortunately i have a funeral to go to on wednesday morning   A supply teacher who worked at our school for terms at a time for over 6 years to cover sickness died last week. She was such a lovely person, and will be missed so much. She took ill last year with cancer.  

My dad had his appointment through for 12th feb so i'm realy hoping for some fab news but fearing the worst. My brother has already been down the doctors to ask if he is match for my dad's blood/plateletts/marrow (?) so that if my dad ever needs it he will know if he can give it. So sweet but i'm really trying not to think the worst.

Well i'm off school now!! Must say i'm not half as stressed as i have been, so all good,

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Cath/Rachel/Loui - Great to see you all today and to finally put a face to Loui's posts.  Not sure if i can do next thursday again but i'll try to get to another one soon.  Cath - Did you get to hose Honey and Daisy?  They just made a beeline for that water   So tempted to think about getting a little doggy but not sure if my cat would like it much.......shes very spoilt!  

Rachel - Hope all is ok in Wales for your weekend - Safe journeys

Spangle - Don't worry you don't have to have a dog - I was the only one without one   Hows things going with you?  Has AF arrived now?  DH still has no news about his ankle   

Cleo - So pleased your Dad's got his appointment through,  It must be so scarey for you all - Thinking of you.

Rivka - Hi hun - how's things?  

Hi to everyone else

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I want pancakes!!!! didn't have any on tuesday. feeling a bit fat though so shouldn't have one. Sorry had to type this to stop me from cooking one


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi guys im still here but u all seem to have forgotten me    i havent been on assince ive been back not been feeling very good and really tied ,sorry i missed the walk will try make the next one.im gonna do personals another time feel nackerd thinking of u all take care sending u all lots of           .lots of   shelley.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi shelley - will see you tom as in for a colour with jodie at 1. Dh in for a cut tom night. Sorry you're feeling tires hun, hard coming back after a fab holiday


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Aw girls   Thanks for all the lovely good luck wishes     means the world to me  

Cleo~ DH had a practise on monday in the cupboard under the stairs!!     To be honest i feel preggers already with the size of my tum   I intend to carry them with the upmost pride   after all i am technically pregnant untill proven otherwise     (i won't be proved otherwise!!) 

Loui~ Yep went out and brought some lovely slipper socks today... furry pink ones!   The thought of sticky buns is keeping me going!

Well were going in at 10.15am so with a bit of luck should be home by 1ish & will update u all asap  

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello girls

SamM - good luck for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you  

Spangle - excellent news you're starting stimming, good luck!

Rachel - have a good time in Wales, hope it all goes well

Cleo - that's sad about your colleague ... Are you stimming already?

Walkers - how nice of you to agree to an early start. Looking forawrd to seeing you and your dogs.

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - we haven't forgotten you hun. Just v busy on here these days so it's hard to keep up. Sorry you're not feeling well. As Cleo says, it can be tough getting back to real life after such a good holiday.

Cleo - I want pancakes now! And I had some on Tues. I'll be thinking of you and your family on Tuesday.  

Lisa - I did get them a bit clean thanks. THough as I was getting them back in the house Daisy's boyfriend walked past so they went mad again and chased him in the mud   I do love them to bits though.

Sam - keep the pma up. You're going to break the run of bad luck we've had on here.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath~ PMA is def here in bundles (with the tiny odd nerve sneaking in   ) I PROMISE TO BRING THE THREAD A LOVELY PMA THAT WILL START OFF A RUN OF THEM TO COME    
Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

I'm not gonna be on again before I go on holiday so just want to say have a good week everyone

SamOTM - goodluck with EC etc

Cleo - Hope your dads results are good news.

PreggySam (or just Sam now!) - Just heard this morning....If you are reading Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl

Love and hugs to you all 

xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam2007 - congratulations on the safe arrival of your daughter. Can't wait to see lots of pictures.

Debs - in case I don't get on till much later - have a fab time snowboarding. 

SamM - thinking of you now.   

Off to walk the dogs and start on chores. Hopefully be back on later. 

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

[fly]      [/fly]

Welldone Sam Hope the labour was really special for you and dh.
Looking forward to seeing the pictures.

Liz xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam2007 big congratulations on the safe arrival of your baby girl     am so pleased for you and dh...........look forward to hearing how you are all doing


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Sam2007 - Congratulations on the birth of your baby daughter! Wishing you all much happiness together. Well done!

PiePig - have a lovely time snowboarding, you'll be back relaxed and fit I think!

Shelley - was lovely to catch up with you today! see you later when I come in for my hair appt. Need to do some work in the library before this.

Lisa / Tricksy - thanks for getting the message about Sam to us. Tricksy - hope you're have a fab time! Lisa - how are things hun?

SamM - good luck and keep us the positive spirit, that's the way to go!

Hello everyone else.

I'm thinking about going away in mid March to see my family. I want to go and book the ticket, but keep thinking what if clomid works this month, is there a risk in me flying out when pg. But I tend to think now that it really doesn't matter - the flight is only 4.5 hours and I'll be relaxing there and having them take care of me (if I need jabs mum can do them, she's been giving dad his for years now since he got cancer). What do you think?

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - go for it. I don't think there would be much risk in a 4.5 hour flight though you could always call NHS direct to ask for some advice if you're not sure still.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

well E/C went well..... just rememer a few hazy bits but deffo don't remember any pain , just aches where i would say OUCH and then they would top me up again     
in bed at mo as i'm so tired & drousy still....and having horri af type pains   BUT the goog news is we got...............................................

24 eggs!!!! loads more than was expected but apparentlly a few of my follies had 2 or 3 eggs in them..... one even had 4!!!!! imagine that one on a natural ttc month with no mf   

Anywho going back to sleep now but will be back tonight   

Thanks girls   

Sam xxx

P.s~ CONGRATULATIONS SAM2007


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sammoon, congratulations, that is an amazing amount of eggs. I hope they all fertilise for you. The next few days I found were the worst part, waiting to hear how many survive. I hope in your case that they all do. What cake did you get? I hope it was nice. I think DH was disappointed that he did not get one. Good luck for the next few days.

Rivka, I say go for it too. If Clomid works it will be lovely to go home and tell everyone your good news, and if it doesn't, well it will be a nice break for you to take your mind off things. If need be, I am sure your consultant could write a note for you to get your flight money back if you get a lovely BFP. 

Sam, many many congratulations on the birth of your daughter, that is the kind of news that we like to hear! Thanks to Lisa and Tricksy for letting us know so promptly.

PiePig, have a fantastic holiday, and enjoy all that apres ski  

Shelley, of course we have not forgotten you. Life would be dull without you around. I am still very jealous over your holiday, it looks fantastic. It is definately on my list of places to visit.

Laura, good luck at WW. I only lost half a pound last week, and then went on to have chocolate, McDonalds and lots of pancakes so this week does not look too promising either. Hope you got my PM about weight loss. Let us know how you get on.

Glad everyone had a good time dog walking yesterday. Cath, sounds like your dogs keep you on your toes. I bet they are adorable though. Are you back at work full time now then? If you ever need any help with the chocolate business let me know, as I am sure I could spare a few hours each week if you ever needed a hand. 

Spangle, what is the Twang then? I am more out of touch than Cleo!

Rachel, I hope you have a lovely trip back home and have a lovely time with your family. I bet your sister will really appreciate seeing you. I hope she has recovered well from her operation. 

Cleo, I am thinking about you and your dad. I hope he gets some news soon. I am sure having his lovely daughter around giving him moral support is really helping him, and your brother sounds an amazing person to be offering his bone marrow etc. Sorry to hear about the funeral too. Sounds like you are going through a very stressful time at the moment. Here is a big  

Lisa, how are you doing? When is DH getting his new van then? Have you any news? It annoys me so much that all the adoption websites give you this message that it is so easy to adopt, they would love to have you as parents etc etc and then the truth is how hard it actually is to get through to eventually become a parent. No wonder people go abroad. It just does not seem right that there are apparently so many children desperate for decent parents, yet there are so many hurdles in the way.   Keep your chin up. 

Thanks for your messages regarding my back. It is still playing up. I went to Tesco yesterday and had to call Gord to come and help me as I could not walk or push the trolley. My dad has a TENS machine so may try that, and if that does not work will try seek professional help.

Louie, you make dog walking sound such fun, I am almost tempted ....... Glad you had a good time. I can't wait until the meet to catch up with meeting everyone.

Emma, how are you hun? Have not heard from you in a couple of days. Is your DS on holiday next week? Have you anything nice planned for the week? 

Tricksy, hope you are having a fab holiday. If you are reading this, stop it and get back on that sun lounger  

Liz, any news re your hubby? I hope all is well, and the lovely Faith is well too.

Sorry, I know I have missed loads of you again. I hope everyone is okay and will catch up with you again soon.

Love Julia xxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

WOW well done sam loads of eggs, 4 in one that is pretty special, good luck for lots of fertilised ones!

congrats to sam2007 on your baby girl. lokk frward to pics and knowing the name!!!

deb - have a fab holiday!

Hi to eveyone else xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Chickadees

How are we all?  Its FRIDAY!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Sam - CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH on the arrival of your little miracle       So pleased for you hunny!!!  Can't wait to see the piccies - I didn't get the texted one.  Hope your doing ok.  Fab News 

SamOTM - 24 EGGS!!!!  Well done you - That is excellent!  Glad it all went well and hope your ok,  I agree with Julia this part waiting to hear is the worst but sending you lots of positives  

Debs - Have a great holiday!

Shelley - Hi huney - We havent forgotton about you hun   I bet your feeling cold being back in the UK 

Julia - DH got his van - just got to get rid of his old car now so we will be down the auctions tomorrow trying to get rid of it.  Sorry yours backs still not right,  thats the trouble with backs they take so long to get better,  The tens machine will help take the pain off but as soon as you stop using it i found the pain comes back.  Its a nightmare mine really gets me down  
I know exactly what you mean about the adoption agencies,  on the websites and tv programmes they say there crying out for adoptors but they are only crying out for the people that will take the "harder to place" children.  Its so unfair.    How are things with you hun?

Rivka - go for it!  Like you said you would be relaxing over there and your mum will be looking after you and it would be great to give them good news.  Everything crossed for you honey.

Cath - How was your 1st day at work?  Hope it wasnt too bad,  did you get all your shifts sorted - Is DH going to footie tomorrow?

Emma - How are you?  Your very quiet are you ok?

Hi to everyone else
Have a good weekend everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girlies,

Thought i would let u know that we just had our call from the embryologist (sp) and we have 14 embies today     To say were pleased is an understatement!!!! 20 were injected out of the 24 as 2 were imature and 2 were fregmented...... so we only lost 6 to non fertilisation   

How r we all this am??

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - that's fantastic news. REally pleased for you and dh. Sending lots of    for their development into top notch blasties.

Julia - poor you with your back. You really should go and see someone rather than suffer any longer. I was reluctant when I did mine in last year but I wouldn't have got through the last few months without some help. 

Lisa - so how's your back in the new van? Good luck at the auction.

Work was weird but just about ok thanks. THat said I had started applying for a transfer to the airport by the end of it as I had forgotten how bad the internal b1tching is. Working there would give me less flexibility than I have now but would let me go back to the side of things I enjoy more. Dh is going to footie today. I was hoping to go to but we've finally started getting valentines orders in so I'm going to do those instead. 

Sam2007 - I know you won't be on for a while but just wanted to say again how happy we are for your news. I bet you can't stop looking at her in amazement after all you went through to get here.

Spangle - how are you doing? 

HOw's everybody else? Looks like it's going to be a lovely weekend. Dh has already been out with the dogs (before I'd even woken up) but I may take them out again later if I get on ok with the chocs.

Cathie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly]             [/fly]
Who needs exotic holidays when the weathers like this??   well ok its not quite tropical but its fantastic all the same and really lifts your spirits!!

I'm feeling pretty good at the moment, hopefully it will continue! Spendng the day doing house work  but its nice to have all the doors open and be able to put my washing out! Had a good night with some girlfriends last night too which helps put things in perspective. 2 of them are single and mid 30's, they're feeling down about not having someone and not having babies. makes me feel thankful for having a wonderful dh, even if he is being a pain at the mo  . when we woke up this morning i asked him if we could go for a walk with the dog together b4 we started our never ending lists of jobs and he said, "oh i've got too much to do." Then didn't get out of bed til 12 and has only now just gone off to b & q after moaning we don't spend anytime together   I reminded him about the walk suggestion....   

Sam2007 - Wooohooo hun, so pleased to hear the news about baby Amy!! you must be thrilled, congrats hun.

Sammoon - Fab news hunny!! 14 fertilised, thats fantastic!! Good luck for blasts.

julia - GO TO SEE SOMEONE ABOUT YOUR BACK!!! yes i am shouting because you can't just leave it... i mean it!!! Go and get it sorted.  Other than that i hope you're well hun. 

Em - where are you? Come back?

Shelley - grea catching up with you yesterday, you look fab hun! Good luck for thurs, full steam ahead after that!!

Cath - glad goign back to work wasn't to bad for you. B!tching at work is a nightmare and breeds, i hate it. Bless dh for taking the dogs out....would never happen with mine.

Lisa - Glad Dh got a van hun. What a lovely wifey you are itting through the England match to tell dh the score. Hope you have a fab weekend.

Deb - have a fab holiday hun!!

Rivka - must have missed you at he hair dressers by about 20 mins yesterday hun. hope you're ok.

Love to everyone esle. Don't feel like doing much now i've sat down.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just come on to say I'm going to keep a low profile for a while. Dh and I had a long discussion about things this morning and we, me in particular, are finding it hard to move on from this cycle and a break will probably do us good. I'll still pop in from time to time to see how you're getting on, and will come to the meet/any dog walking trips, but I do spend a LOT of time on here and need to start thinking about "normal" life again without dwelling on our infertility problems so much.

We have made a bit of a plan for the future in that we're looking at a couple of other clinics for treatment in the summer. We'll also go to see Gidon soon to find out what went wrong and why they chose the tx they did. But apart from that we're taking time out to concentrate on each other, the dogs and the business.

I don't know how we'd have got this far without your support and I know I'll find it almost impossible to keep away for long, but I know deep down it's the right thing to do. 

Good luck to those of you in the midst of or about to embark on treatment. Good luck to the dieters - I'm wiht you in spirit! 

Take care of yourselves

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Jambo from Kenya!!!    

This is going to be a real quick one as its just taken me 20 mins to log onto hotmail and read 5 messages, its really really slow here with the internet.

Thank you to you guys who texted us today to wish us Happy Anniversary, we have had a fab day and just about to go and have some dinner.

I've not had a chance to read any messages apart from the one Cath has put up, I love ya loads Cath and you know where I am, keep in touch and I'm sure you'll be back very soon   


CONGRATULATIONS  to Sam  I am so made up for you, you are our inspiration. 

Hope that everyone else is ok, sorry I havn't had time to read your posts, I'll be here till the morning!

Lots of Love to everyone,

Catch up again soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy and ChubbyHubby xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

What a lovely day! We did a nice walk from Manningtree to Mistley and back and had yummy lunch in Mistley 

Julia - do go to see someone about your back! I've been having lower tummy pain for over a year and noone founds anything, then went to see a physio who sorted things out just in 3 appts. Don't just go on suffering, you've worth the best treatment you can get!

Cathie - just pm'ed you, but just wanted to say I think it's very sensible to take time off if it makes you feel better about things. You've got a lot going for you and concentrating on other things is a good idea - and an inspiration to the rest of us. You know where I am anyway 

Lisa - I have the same feeling about adoption ads that they are so misleading. So unfair. Have you found out anything positive about surrogacy?

SamMoon - wow, 14 embies! Excellent results. Fingers crossed for them growing into lovely and strong blastos and going back to mummy soon  

Cleo - pity I missed you, Shelley said you looked fab with the colour - I'm not surprised. 

Shelley - So nice to get to see you yesterday, you look lovely and the holiday clearly was good for you  

Tricksy and hubby - glad you're having a fab time!

I've decided, I'm going to arrange a/l at work and get my tickets next week, it will be lovely to see the family. Something to look forward to. 
I've managed only about 1/2 pound weight loss this first week, but at least it's something. Today at lunch had pudding ... But only salad for dinner afterwards so hopefully not too bad! DH bless him said he thinks I'm already more trim   

Rivka x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations to both sams!!!

Sam - i bet shes beautiful - all that worry i bet has been worth it eh?! I thought you had gone quiet!!! Awww! Cant wait for photos!     

SamOTM - nice one - i bet you were practically bursting! Its nice othear that you dont remember pain!  

Hello to everyone else   

Just a quick one for me, still eassy and presentation writing... lovely sunny day!

Laura xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well Faith has an announcement to make!!!!!  She has finally worked out that she can move her knees and hands at the same time so she can crawl. It's so sweet it's a bit rocky at the mo but I'm sure by the end of the week she'll have it mastered.

Samm:
Thats an impressive number of eggs hun. Are you going for blasties?

Cathie:
Miss you. xx

Laura:
Hope you get your work done.

Spangle:
How are the first few stims going?

Sam:
How is motherhood feeling? bet you can't stop touching her.

Hi everyone else

Liz xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww!!! well done Faith!!!! Not long till you keep mummy on her toes all the time!!

What a weekend!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Laura~ Yep def felt like bursting!!     

Faith~ Well done sweetie... ur gonna keep mummy on her toes now hey  

Liz~ Nothing is safe anymore!!! I remember the whole lower part of my house being raised above waist height once mine were on the move.... anything non movable like the dvd player for example were subjected to rigerous testing by the tiny people.... such as farleys rusks being shoved in them and anything else that could be found on the floor!!!    

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all. It is very quiet on here. Must be because Tricksy is on holiday ha ha  

Will be back later but just wanted to say to Cath, I understand completely why you want to have a break. It sounds a very sensible thing to do. Fertility issues can take over your life. Thanks for your PM, I will reply later. Hope you are okay. We will miss you  

Catch up with you all later. xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Man it's all very quiet on here isn't it!!! 

Thought i'd let you know we had our call from the l 4cellab this am and we have.....

4x 8cell grade1
2x 6cell grade1
2x 6cell grade2
6x 4cell~ [email protected] grade1
            [email protected] grade3
            [email protected] grade4
So were  taking them all to blast and waiting anxiously to see what we get    E/T is at 4pm on wed!!! The wait till them is gonna kill me!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Thanks so much for all your messages.  

Amy Louise arrived at 18.43 on 7th February after a 17 hour labour.  I woke up on the Wednesday night with a really strong contraction and the moment I stood up my waters broke.  Of course I didn't labour in the way all the books tell you (ie with mild pains gradually building and getting closer and closer together) but instead had really strong and painful contractions every 4 minutes or so.  So I phoned the hospital and they said to come straight in.  Almost as soon as we arrived at the hospital though the pains began to tail off and they examined me and I was only 2cm dilated (was hoping for more).  So they offered us a choice of staying there or going home until the contractions built up again.  Luckily we chose to stay because within 30 mins they were strong again.  To cut a long story short it took me hours and hours to get to 10 cm dilated and I went through all the painkiller options during that time.  When it came to the pushing stage I was totally numb and couldn't feel a thing - this was intentional, I had to be prepped for a c-section first because they were worried about the size of the baby (correct thinking because she is a little fatty at 9lb 15oz) and also because she was posterior.

Amy was eventually born with the aid of the ventouse.  It was so very scary because she was born with the cord tight around her neck.  They had to cut this and she then got stuck because she was so big and I was so scared for her.  Thankfully they managed to get her out quickly and she was unharmed (but shocked) by her ordeal.

She is gorgeous and I will post (or send) some pictures as soon as I get them up.  She's doing really well though I am still feeling like I have been run over by a bus!!!!!!  Still it was all so very worth it.

I'm sorry but I haven't had time to keep up with all your news but will be back as soon as I get a moment.

I really can't believe that I am ever getting to make this post (didn't at one stage ever think I would).  So now I will pray for you all that you get your BFP this year - don't give up hope.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well done again sam!! 9lb 15oz!!! You def deserve a medal!!   sounds fab and can't wait to see pics   Take care & enjoy her  

Sam xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

hi 

quickie i'm afraid.

Cath - sorry you are not gonna be aroound for a bit you will be missed, but I understand take care and look forward to you being back when you are ready!

Sam congrates on you embies,    for wednesday. I am confused do you already have children  

Sam thanks for filling us in and hello amy  

back soon xx

PS 1st scan today 7 on one side 4 on the other so     keep growing!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam -    some birthing story!! So thrilled to hear your news hun. I must admit i think so much about ivf that i actually forget about the birth and what a traumatic time it can be. So happy for you and can't wait to see any pics.

Sam moon -      fab news that you're going to blass hun. Sending you    


Well i wish i had some fab news to add, but......

To start with i've come down with the lurgy and been in bed all day.

I called ISIS to chase up my schedule etc and to let them know that i have been spotting on the pill. Nurse said they might change me over to another pill and needed to check. That was at 10am this morning. I chased it up at 4 but had to leave a message and no one has caled me back   I'm feeling stressed again, couldn't bear it if the pill wasn't working and i had to start again. Suppose i'll have to chase them again tomorrow.

Also my dad has his app tomorrow so worried about him.

Sorry i haven't got better news....love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ Yes i have 2 children from a previous relationship   Don't talk about them much on here though as don't want anyone to feel uncomfortable.  Fab news on ur scan hunny... ur doing really well... def more than i had at the first scan i'm sure    

Cleo~ Sorry ISIS r messing you about!! I've found u have to be pushy to get anything done... def call them back tomorrow sweetie   Sending      to ur dad for tomorrow  

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - hope ISIS give you some advice soon, you dont need this stress, their service seems to be deteriorating more and more from whats been said on here,   for tomorrow hun, hope your dad gets on ok xx

Sam2007 - wow   what a big baby Amy is, well done you for delivering her yourself, all though with a little help   you and dh must be sooooooo happy, im really pleased for you - hope your resting up lots, you and Amy are proof that miracles can happen  

Sammoon - sounds like you have some great embies to use hun    for as many as possible getting to blast

Spangle - sounds like you are responding well to stimms    to you hun

Julia - hows your back hun? have you managed to see anyone about it yet?

Liz - good for Faith - a proud moment for mummy, though you will be watching her more and more from now on  

Tricksy - great to hear from you, hope you and Chubbyhubby are having a great holiday  

Lisa - how you doing hun?  

Cath - thanks for your pm, thinking of you  

Loui - hows you? 

Shelley/Ladyb hope your both ok

Big hugs Em x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello all

God what a busy weekend again,  We went to friends yesterday and they have a 14 month toddler and he's so sweet (I love this age)    Been busy at work again today too.

Cath - Keep in touch honey 

Mummy Sam - Your Labour sounds PAINFUL!!!     That must have been so scarey when the cord was round Amys neck   Amy is a lovely big baby i bet you can't believe shes here can you?  Do you keep looking at her trying to take it all in?  Hows the sleeping?  Ahhhhhhh so pleased for you Sam - you really are my hope for a miracle myself 

Angel - I'm fine ta,  How are you?  Are things any easier with DH?  Hows the new job going?

SamOTM - Your embies sound great - Great news

Spangle - Well done on the scan - Growing positives flying your way 

Julia - Hows your back?

Liz - Bless Faith.....you'll soon be chasing after her, once she gets going they'll be no stopping her 

Rivka - glad you had a nice day out - I have joined a surrogacy board and am going to a meeting in Kent in a couple of weekends time to see whats involoved,  I think its going to work out too expensive for us but i'll see what they say.  How are you feeling on the clomid?

Cleo - Sorry Isis havent got back to you - It sounds like there getting worse!!!  Hope you get it sorted and i hope your Dad gets good news - thinking of you,  you must be all so worried about it 

Rachel - How was Wales?  How was your MIL and Sister?

Loui - Hi how's things with you?

Take care
love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well i'm feeling more human today  need to get out of bed and shower though as i smell somewhat!!

*I* called ISIS again this morning. They told me to stay on the same pill and that i would be on 450 of purogon   
DH very worried now as this is heaps more (150 at the end last time) Plus i only realised when i got off the phone that she did say i would be on gonal f as its its cheaper but otherwise no difference. They are going to call me whn the schedule etc is done ans i'm going to go and collect it. getting fed up of chasing them...hope things improve.

Hope we're all well this morning.

Spangle - fab news hun!!! Grow follies grow!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Sam2007 - what a birth story! Well done you, this was hard work. Welcome Amy!!!  

SamOM - excellent embies! So glad for you. Fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Lisa - hope the surrogacy meeting goes well and that you get something positive out of it. You are such a strong lady to be going through all this, love you loads   I actually felt okay on the clomid this month. Hope it's doing something ...

Spangle - grow follies grow    

Cleo -   all sounds really involved. Wouldn't you call the clinic again just to put your mind in rest?

Back to work now!

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, just a quickie. Will come on later and do personals, but just wondered how your dad did at his appointment today Cleo. Hope all is well, thinking about you   xxx

Will be back later.

Julia xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies....

Well it's so very quiet on here lately!!! Well we have E/T tomorrow    Can't wait to get our embies back on board   Gotta say i'm hoping for a couple of frosties too as we def can't afford another full cycle any time soon!! Although we won't be needing it for another couple of years as we'll have our hands full with this one     

Cleo~ How did ur dad get on??

Hows everyone else?? Rivka, lisa, julia, angel, spangle, loui, rachel??

Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

SamOTM - Loads of luck for ET tomorrow hunny      Let us know how it all goes 

Cleo - Any news on your Dad?

Emma- Hope you had a lovely birthday   - wot did you end up doing in the end? Wot pressises did you get?

Hi to everyone else 
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all

Em - happy birthday!

Cleo - any news on your Dad? Wow 450iu puregon that is alot! Fazelys was I think £292 per 900iu cartridge. Gonal F you have to mix don't you? I stayed with Puregon as it worked last time but they said the same to me, hope you get your answers tomorrow.

Sam - good luck for tomorrow, what time are you there I am at the ISIS 12.45 tomorrow for 2nd scan. Thinking of you   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

sorry i didn't post sooner, my dad called me at 4.30pm today unfortunately he has got CLL which is a form of leukemia (sp). Needless to say we're all very upset but trying to remain positive. At the moment its in the chronic stage which means he has no real symptoms only increased white blood cells. He will be have his blood tested regularly to try and determine a pattern and to check for any more increases. Patients usually have around 10yrs b4 they develop any real symptons. Once he has more symptons they can begin chemo therapy to treat it. Apparently if they started tx now it could make things worse as they did a study and early tx didn't help. At the moment though they can't tell how long he has had it.

Trying to remain positive as i know he will be around for 10yrs (a few more hopefully) but then i can't help thinking that my children will lose their grandad when they're around 10  

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ I'm so sorry hunny   I really hope that when the time comes for them to start treating it that all will go well for him     

Spangle~ I'm not there till 4pm sweetie   sure they do it on purpose just to make the suspence worse!!!  

Emma~Didn't realise it was ur birthday hunny!!!     hope u had a fab day  

Sam xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello u lovely ladies 

samotm:- good luck for tomorrow     and thats amazing all them embies really hope this all works for u hunny,oh and u should talk about ur children they are apart off ur life weather they are through ivf or not,well good luck hunny. 

new mummy sam:- congratulations hunny wow what a birth story   u have been through so much with the pregnancy and still it did not end not even at the birth,u are an insperation to all of us cant wait to see some pictures,hello amy welcome on ur safe arrival ur a very special girl.take care hunny and enjoy. 

emms:-hello hunny and happy birthday not sure when it was as the list needs to be moved forward ,what did u get up to?hope ur ok. 

cleo.hello my sweet it was so lovely to see u the other day and to catch up ,and im so glad ur getting started again.we will have to go out soon. how did ur dad get on today? take care hunny. 

cath,u take all the time u need hunny u have been through alot ,we will all be fine and waiting for ur come back.take care sweetie.  

julia:-hello my sweet how ru?and hows weight watchers going?hope ur being good   .what else have u been up to?is ur back better ,hope u havent been over doing it.take care hunny. 

loui:-hello hunny how ru?just want to no what are the plans for our meet up ,have we still got the offices mess?and what r we doing bout food?if u need any of us to help plan it then just ask.glad the dog walk  went well sorry i could not make it.take care. 

lisa:-hello my sweet,has dh got  an appointment through yet?how is ur back?are u looking into surrogucy?well good luck with that. 

rachel:-sorry about ur embies,whats ur option?hope ur ok,we will have to arrange to meet for lunch. 

spangle:-grow embies grow        how ru doing hunny? 

revka:-hello hun it was lovely to catch up with u to the other day,sorry i could not do ur hair ,but thats whats happens when ur such a good hairdresser    only joking .have u booked ur flights yet,how is the clomid going?. 

debs:-hello sweetie were have u been,or ru away?really need the list i dont no whats happening with everyone.well if ur away hope ur having a fab time. 

tricksy:-lovely to hear from u glad ur having a fab time,just what u needed,hello chubbyhubby. 

laura:-hello hope ur ok glad u have stopped that diet ,how is the weight watchers going?have u herd any more bout when u get started? 

have i got everyone i really hope i have,if not im really sorry,well what fantastic weather we are having,im going to the zoo tomorrow with a friend and her little boy he is so lovely and very well behaved.got wieghed yesterday and i have lost 13lb altogether now so 1lb top go and i would have lost a stone,i stayed the same from holiday witch is good very good.is any of u girlys up for doing the race for life in casdtle park with me?i would really like to do it but want to do it with friends ,i wont run it but will walk it ,what do u all say,come on pls.well we are going to see doctor marfleet on thursday at the genral so hopefully she can get us started with our tests and let us know whats going to happen and when we will get started proberly,my niece goes into hospital tomorrow to have her operation on her legs again her legs will be in plaster casts from her feet right up to her thighs ,bless her she wont be abble to do very much,so after our appointment on thrusday we are going to see her straight after.i just hope it all goes ok.where are u all of to on valentines we are going to banquet 1408 yum yum ,hope u all have a fantastic time and there is lots of love in the air.take care everyone.love u all love shelley.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Shelley~ Well done on the weight loss hunny   really fantastic!!! I'd be interested in doing the race for life if ur really up for it?? Let me know when it is if u could  

Sam xxx

P.S~ Would be interested in the plans for the meet too loui sweetie


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hiya - sorry haven't been on for a few days.

SamOTM - good luck for ET today - it's a breeze in comparison to EC! Looking forward to hearing about your frosties too!

Shelley - wow - 13 pounds. That's amazing - well done you!

Cleo - I am so sorry to hear about your dad 

Spangle - good luck for your scan today hunny. I was on 450 iu's of buserelin too - which made a huge difference to the number of eggies that we got!

I haven't got any news yet about the Meet .....I promise I will investigate today. The thing is, I am trying to cope with my PhD deadline (the end of March )- which is coming so quickly. I should be working 8 hrs a day solidly, but IF keeps interupting me. We are also investigating donor eggs abroad in Barcelona - it is the same price as over here, but the waiting list is 2-3 weeks (not 1-2 YEARS like over here). We are still going through with donor eggs from my friend, but that is not going to happen until July so we thought that we would try and slip donor eggs from abroad in first. As a result, I have been trawling the internet (not doing my PhD) to look for good clinics, good reviews, flights, hotels etc and just totally forgot to look into the Meet stuff. Sorry 

Dog walkers - are we still going ahead for this Thursday? Shall we try Friday Woods? What time and who wants to come?

Loui xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Amy's mum:
Wow 9.15lb what a nice healthy weight. Bet she is out of some of your baby grows already. Well done on your labour sounds like Amy kept you worrying right to the end.

Samonthemoon:
Goodluck with ET today will be thinking of you. xx xx xx

Spangle:
Well done with your follies keep them warm.

Cleo:
I'm so sorry about your dad, Praying for you all.xx

Shelley:
Hope your niece's op goes well today, you must be so worried for her poor little girl. A good excuse to spoil her when she comes out I think. xx

Lisa:
Any news on your adoption agencies? Have you looked into surrogacy any more?

Loui;
Bet you do get side tracked from your studies with researching IF. Hope you find a good place.

Em
Happy birthday for yesterday hope DH and ds spoiled you you deserve it.

Hi everyone else

Take care
Liz xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Cleo - that must be such a worrying time for you   But keep your spirits up, your dad may well defy the stats. My dad weas diagnosed with multiple myeloma, which is also a form of blood cancer, and unfortunately at a late stage (symptoms were mis-diagnosed  ). He was in a really dangerous state and drs said he won't make it out of hospital. Thank God, he is still with us, 8 years on from then! And although unfortunately he still needs medication cycles about every 18 months - 2 years (he's starting one soon, which is one of the reasons I wanted to go and see them in March), the level of the 'bad' cells is keeping steady so this means he is steady (touch wood!!!). If you want to please pm me and I'll give you a call (don't know your mobile number hun) and tell you more about the tx he's been through and, most importantly, the alternative tx he is doing all the time to support his immune system and prevent the cancer from growing / spreading. They DO work. Have hope and I pray for you and your dad.

SamM - How did et go today?    for your 2ww.

Loui - what you say about egg donors in Barcellona sounds very encouraging. Hope it works out well. What's your PhD in?

Shelley - well done, 13lb!!! Hope your niece's op goes well, I'm sure she's much supported by your love for her.

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well all went well today   We've had 2 expanding blasts put back     so now i'm just sitting in bed   Feeling like i need to be quite delicate with my belly at the mo   although i'm sure that will pass in a day or so   
So i'm now officially PUPO with from this day forth 2 embies otherwise know as..... Pumpkin & Boo   

Sam xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

samotm:-thats fantastic news but what do u mean by  expanding blasts or am i being stupid? ur now  officialy pupo sending u lots                         .

laura:-nice to bump into u today and  to finally meet john.u really shouldnt be getting stressed bout the whole weight thing that dont go back on that diet its not good.well hope u can get started on ur treatment soon.

cleo:-sorry bout ur dad u know where i am if u need to have a good chat or a good cry,thinking of u hunny.  

hi to everyone else i had a fab time at the zoo today my friends little boy is so well behaved .had some bad news gregs dad is ill and may need to go into hospital so greg may have to fly up to scotland affter our appointment tomorrow as his mum cant really be left on her own as her memory is not that great so he will need to look after her,why is life so **** why cant things be staight forward its justy not fare .well take care everyone.lots of love to u all and hope u all have a fantastic valentines day.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sammoon - thats great news hunny     for Pumpkin and Boo - love your positive attitude   good on ya, can i ask you what an expanding blasts is, sorry if im   did you have any embies left to freeze??  

Liz - good to hear from you, is Faith mastering the art of crawling? you will have to start running after her soon   are you going to come to the next meet? would be lovely to see you both

Shelley - great to hear from you hun, well done on your weight loss, im happy to do race for life too if im available, when is it?? as long as you do walk cos i cant run due to back problems.   For Sophie, hope you get to spend some time with her without any problems from your sister. How are things? you and dh doing ok?? xxxxx

Loui - you dont have to be the one to organise the meet hun, it seems you have alot to do already, im sure between us all we can sort it, you dont need the added stress - good luck decideing what you want to do with doner eggs hun  

Cleo -    

Lisa - thanks hun, i had a lovely day, we went to Aldeburgh and Snape Malthings and had a lovely lunch and mooch around the shops - i was spoilt rotten, my mum gave me some vouchers to go towards any treatment at Clarice House, Ben bought me Aristocats dvd and Tom bought me Ratatouille on dvd (love disney   ) and a laptop   and i also got 3 bottles of perfume from family and freinds - think they are trying to tell me something??     Thanks for your text   hope your ok, hows things with dh? xx

Julia - you ok? how is that back of yours? sent you a pm a few days ago, hope you got it  

Cath -  

Rachel - hope your ok hun, you have been quiet  

  to everyone else hope you are ok

Must dash - love Emms


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - we posted at the same time, sending you big hugs sweetie - hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and i hope things are ok with dh's dad


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Shelley~ Expanding blasts r blasts that have got a bit further and r ready to hatch out of their shells   Glad u had a nice day at the zoo hunny but sorry to hear about DH's dad   Hoping he gets better soon    

Emms~ As above on the expanding blast front   We had 2 blasts frozen today and there r 9 more that are almost at blast stage that terry is waiting on to see if he can freeze them   

Sam xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

haven't been on here for a few days and have some sad news to tell you (hopefully the last in a while) but my MIL sadly died on the weekend.  We heard from the hospital on Friday morning that she was really unwell so DH took the day off and we went back early to see her and she sadly died on Saturday night.  I know we were expecting this to happen but it was so sad for us and I can't really describe on here how it was.  The hospital were lovely though and they even let us bring our dog up to her room on the ward to see her (Choccy was previously my MIL's dog) which I think was so compasionate of them and she also got to see Mike's two brother's and their wives before she died too and had all her family there which was really important.  The funeral is on Monday so we are going back to Wales again on the weekend so may not have a chance to post again for a few days as I'm trying to be around for DH.

Cleo -   so sorry to hear the news about your Dad - must be so difficult for you. I hope your schedule from the ISIS turns up soon though.

Shelley - good to hear from you but am sorry about Greg's parents- my option after the failed FET are another IVF unfortunately but at least it is my NHS go so we shouldn't have to pay for most of it. Any time after next week should be OK to meet for a quick lunch - I can only get 30 mins or otherwise could meet you after work maybe - will pm you next week to sort something out.  Well done on all that weight loss and hope your apt with Dr Marfleet goes well tomorrow.

Sam2007 - congratulations on the arrival of Amy Louise   - you must be so pleased especially after that difficult labour - I'm looking forward to the pictures!

SamOTM - Fantastic news from you on your ET - officially PUPO and expanding blasts - can't get better.  I am really hopeful for you that you will get that BFP     - and hope the rest of your embies make it to the blast stage (not that you'll need them for a while).

Julia - sorry your back is still playing up.

Deb - hope you have a great holiday.

Cath -   sorry to hear that you have decided to keep a low profile from here for a while but do understand your reasons why - although it is very supportive and has also helped me a lot it also keeps the whole fertility thing at the front of your mind which must be difficult if you want to have a break from it all for a while - I really hope though that you get some good feedback from the ISIS and find a clinic that you will be happier with in moving things forward for you both.

Tricksy and DH - glad you had a good anniversary and are having a fab holiday.

Rivka - sounds a good decision on the holiday - I always think it is good to have something to look forward to and should help take your mind of tx.

Laura - how are you?

Liz - lovely news about Faith! 

Spangle - great news on your scan - hope the follies keep growing

Lisa - how are you?  Not long till your surrogacy meeting now - I can't believe you said only two weeks - that has come round fast!

Emma - sorry I missed your birthday - sounds like you had a good one though.

Loui - that would be great if you can sort out another donor egg transfer before your one with your friend and should really keep your options open - will keep all my fingers and toes crossed that this works out for you and you don't need your friends eggs.

Well hello to anyone I have missed,

Will be back in a few days,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sorry I have not been very good at answering messages. I will try and catch up with them all soon.Thanks for all your messages about my back. It is almost back to normal I think, and I may venture back to swimming tomorrow to test it out. 

Well done Sam, sounds like you have done really well. Tell me, what is your secret for getting so many good embies! I love your positive attitude too. 

Shelley, sorry to hear about your father in law. Does that mean that your DH will be away for Valentine's then? Hope he makes it up to you when he gets back  . Wishing your lovely niece lots of love for her operation. I hope all goes well. And I hope all goes well too for your appointment with Dr Marfleet tomorrow. At last the ball is rolling for you too. 

Emma, glad you had a good birthday, you stinker! (only kidding  ) Sounds like you were spoilt rotten. I love it at Snape Maltings. I got a lovely necklace from there once - must go back some time.

Louie, sounds like you are very busy at the moment. You sound an extremely organised person. 

Cath, we are really missing you on here. I hope you and DH are okay. 

Cleo, what can I say? I am so sorry to hear about your poor dad. Fingers crossed that he won't have any symptoms and that he will be taking his your kids on big family holidays in ten years' time.  

Lisa, hope you are okay. I keep meaning to write to you, I will soon, I promise! Did you see Mistresses last night? I cried my eyes out at the end to what happened to Trudi (I won't say just in case anyone has not seen it yet). I loved it. 

Rivka, what dose of Clomid are you on? Hope it works for you again. I don't want to scare you but did you see the article in the newspaper at the weekend about Clomid being linked to thyroid cancer? Apparently 10 years after taking it there may be a link to thyroid cancer, from what I remember from the article. Personally I think it is a risk worth taking, as there are risks with all medications. Good luck.

Well, I have been thinking lately about perhaps trying another round of IVF. Gordon has been speaking about remortgaging and we could borrow some more money. This got me thinking to maybe giving it "one more go". I am really drawn to trying a clinic abroad, and Norway sounds good to me from what I have read. It would also be relatively hassle free to get there from Stansted. Also, the fact that ICSI works out to about £3k including travel and hotel bills, and they are currently experiencing a 50% success rate amongst British people trying there. It is just a thought, as I don't think Gordon is too keen on it really, but I am going to do a bit more research on it. I keep feeling that it is now or never, and if we don't give it one more try then we will never know, and the big 4-0 is approaching so quickly.   Their cut off point is 43 but I don't want to leave it that long. It is going to be this year or never I think.

Anyway, sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope you are all well. 

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rachel, I am so sorry to hear your news. What a terrible time for you. I hope your DH is okay.   to you both. I hope the funeral goes well on Monday. Will be thinking about you.

Take care,

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam, sorry I meant to say Congratulations on the birth of your lovely daughter. I bet you are so relieved she has arrived eventually! (and safely). Take care, and hope to see some pics soon. xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies



Rachel - I'm so sorry about your MIL    Even though you were expecting it,  it is still a shock when you lose someone and so very sad - I'm so sorry for you both    If you want to talk about it or get together ring me - Look after DH and safe journey this weekend to Wales -I'll be thinking of you. 

Julia - Glad your backs getting better honey!  Yeah i saw Mistresses......I was howling too   that Norway clinic sounds good - How come they can do it so cheap?  It would be great if you could just try again I no its so hard just to cut off and say enough's enough but maybe another clinic would be a good thing - would Isis send your notes over? My Stepdads Norweigen so if you need any translating done let me know

Cleo - So so sorry about your Dad hun..you must be so worried about him 

SamOTM - Well done honey........PUPO! PUPO!  Positives flying your way for Pumpkin and Boo! 

Shelley - 13LB WELL DONE YOU!!! Good luck at your appointment tommorrow Sorry DH's dad isn't well too ,  Is his Mum not well either?  Hope all goes well for your Nieces op...bless her i'll be thinking of her and wish her a speedy recovery 

Rivka - Sorry your Dad is not well too hun   Did you hear on the news tonight about that bloke that killed his little baby...It makes me so mad that these things are still happening and i got refused adoption........where is the justice in this world??


Emms - Glad you had a fab birthday and DH spoilt you......you deserve it hun   i've heard good reviews on Clarice House....theres nothing better than a spot of pampering........enjoy!

Liz - good to hear from you,  Hows the situation with Dh's business any news?  I think we have given up all hope for adoption now,  May look into international at some point but cannot seem to muster the enthusiam to look into it.....I think all the negatives i've had with adoption has taken there toll!  Were going to a surrogate meet next weekend so i'll keep you posted.

Loui - the Barcelona clinic sounds like a good option,  wot a difference between 2 years to 2-3 weeks!  wot are the prices like for treatments?  Do they do any other treatments there?

Spangle - Hows the d/regging going - Everything ok?


went to physio tonight, I'm totally out of kilter cos my frame is compensating for my prolapsed disc so when she showed me how off balance i am it was really scarey,  also she said i had a tilting pelvis too which she said would not have helped with the fertility issues.  Gotta go back next week.



thats me folks
luv ya
Lisa x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ So sorry to hear about ur MIL   Understand completlly that u need to be there for DH at this hard time   

Julia~ Thanks hun.... as for how i got so many lovely embies ect... i really honestlly don't know?!?!?! I haven't done anything special, been very slack with taking my pregnacare   and have even occasionaly had the odd ciggy if i was desperate!!! I know it sounds terrible but maybe the just relaxing and getting on with it all helps..... PMA and not worrying about it really (well as much as possible   ) All i know is that i really truely believe in my body, when we begun this i thought to myself that this was a good thing, my body is more than capable of doing this and it's not that bigger deal.... i mean people do it all the time, it just so happened that i needed a little help thats all  

Lisa~ Thank for the positive vibes for pumpkin & boo.... they appreciate it very much   I also have a tilting pelvis and was always told it shouldn't interfere with my fertility..... may  just mean that a better position for ttc is with you on top!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Rachel - so sorry about your MIL   it is always so sad to lose a loved one. But she knew how much you and DH loved her, and she'll be watching over you now. How the funeral goes well and not too hard for you too. Thinking about you.

Lisa - haven't heard that news ... how horrid. So of what you say it seems like the physio will be abl to help your back, which is good. Did I understand right that she said if she sorts it out for you it could help with fertility? This could be great! 

Julia - I take 100 mg clomid. no, haven't read that article. Too late to think about it now, anyway!

SamM - excellent results. Lots of    for Pumpkin and Boo! I think you have great chances, bcause you already have 2 children (did I get this right?) and you'r eso young too, so all factors work in your favour.

Night night everyone

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE!!! I got some face cream   The sad thing is that I wanted it, shows I am getting old! Hope you all have a lovely day and get lots of lovely cards and pressies (maybe slightly more romantic than anti wrinkle cream too  )


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

SamOTM - congratulations on Pumpkin and Boo - and for the other 9 too! You are now PUPO (Pregnant until proved otherwise)! I think we will be calling you preggiesam in a couple of weeks after you have tested! I hope that you are taking the next few days really easy.

Rachel - I am so sorry to hear about your MIL - and I'm really glad that she managed to see all her family together  

Cleo - I am so sorry about your dad, I don't know wjat to say 

Shelley - good luck at your appointment today.

Lisa - I am so pleased that your back is being looked at. And that you know about your tilted pelvis - I thinks it makes a difference during ET but I'm not sure what. 

Julia - it's great news that you are investigating clinics abroad - I had looked at the Norway one but I think their donor egg waiting list may have put me off. 3k sounds like a very good price. Let us know what you choose to do. Have you been on FF's international clinic thread? I think there are girls posting about the Norway clinic on it. BTW - I am not organised - that is why I am so panicked about only having 6 weeks left before I have to hand my thesis in!

Rivka - how are you?

Spangle - another scan today or tomorrow? how are you getting on with stimming?

DH booked our trip to Spain last night for our initial consulation at the IM clinic in Barcelona. With flights, hotels, food, transfers, airport parking it has come to £300 already - and that's before we pay for the consultation, SA and freezing (although why do we have to pay for it to be frozen when he will give a fresh sample on the day of the donor's EC?) plus 10% deposit in cash. It all adds up to 1k already. I'm sorry but I still haven't managed to get hold of the Mess Manager at the Officer's Mess to discuss our Meet with him. I'll let you all know when I do.

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

a few posts to get through...makes a change though as its been quiet on here recently.

Shelley -  good luck for your appointment today hun, i hope things get moving for you. So sprry to hear about greg's dad, its so hard especially when they live so far away. Give us a shout if you need anything.

Rachel - so sorry to hear about your MIL hun , what a lovely hospital letting you take your dog in.

julia - you go for it hun!!! life is too short and you know you want to give it another go so you should. £3000 is a fab price and you could think of it as a holiday. Thanks for your text hun   

Rivka - sorry about your dad hun, i had no idea. Thanks for your kind words. We are all thinking that we need to live for today and that although he has is he's not gone yet!!! And hopefully will have a lot longer with us.

Sammoon - fab news on your blasts hun!    


yesterday was my friends funeral, it was such a lovely service. She wasn't religious at all so there were no hymn or sermons....just her friends and family reading out things they had written about her. Truely lovely and definatley the funeral i would want. As she knew she was dying she had chosen some music to be played too.

Got my invoice from ISIS yesterday so paid that and going into today to pick my schedule and perscription. I'm still bleeding (now day 13) so will ask them again about that.


Going to cook tonight and me and dh are going to share a little half bottle of champagne to cheer ourselves up, although he now has the lurgy that i had earliernin the week.

Love to all, here's to some beter news for us all very soon.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sam:
Welldone on all thoughs embies. Faith was an expanding blastyst when she was put back. I have everything crossed for you we need some twins!!!!!

Lisa:
I'm sorry the adoption is so hard. I can't see why the goverment have to make it that way as the kids are the important ones not the paper work. Hope the surrogate meeting goes well. I watched a program on it and at the meeting they showed there were people there wanting to do it and you got to speak to them. I wish i could do it for you because I know what a wonderful mum you will be.

Emma:
I might come to the next meet really want to see you all again.

Rachel:
So sorry to here about your mil thinking of you both. xx

Shelley:
Life just keeps throwing things at you and dh. It will get better. Hope your appointment goes well.

Julia:
I so hope you give it another go. You would always wonder if you don't.

Cleo:
HOw are you feeling hun. Big hug xx
Hi everyone else

Take care LIZ XX


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Happy Valentines day girls  

Liz~ Thanks hunny... good to know faith was the result of an expanding blast too     And i agree..... we def need some twins on here, I'll do my best  

Cleo~ Great new about picking up ur schedule hunny   Sorry about ur friend but the funeral does sound lovely & i think thats all u can ask for at times like these  

Loui~ Yes i think the thread def needs to keep a preggiesam around   Very bizarre that u have to freeze DH sperm?? It does seem to add up with the cost but maybe if you treat it like a little holiday then it may be eaier to swallow?  

Well just had the clinic call to say that our other 9 didn't make it but thats fine   Like i aid the other day to have 2 put back & 2 to freeze would be a dream come true and we made it there so i'm still happy as a pig in s**t    

Hopefully Pumpkin & Boo should be ready to implant today!!! Hope they pick a nice comfy spot  

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

SamOTM - I'm sorry about the 9 that didn't make it, and I'm really quite surprised really given that you are so young and already have children. But, as Faith was an expanding Blast and you have 2 in you and another 2 on ice, you have an eggcellent (get it!) chance of being preggiesam!

Cleo - fab that you have reached another milestone with getting your schedule. I'm sorry about your friend too.

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - im so sorry to hear about your MIL - sending you big hugs hunny


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day   I came down this morning to lovely flowers and a giant bar of wholenut!!!  My fav!  
I've had a lovely day off today (and for the first time in ages no back pain   Went shopping with my Mum followed by a trip to the cinema,  I went to see "Juno" i can highly recommend it,  Its on a subject very close to home to us ladies looking at adoption/surrogacy.  

SamOTM - I'm sorry about your 9 that didn't make it but you have Pumpkin & Boo and your 2 frosties, anyway you won't need any as this cycle will work 

Liz - Awwwwww what a lovely thing to say - You are such a love 

Cleo - Hows things?  I'm sorry about your friend - Was she very young?  I hope your doing ok 

Julia - You made me laugh with the anti wrinkle cream   Which one did you get?  Is there a website for the Norway clinic?

Loui - Excellent news that you've booked up your trip to Spain - Is there a website for the clinic i could look at?  Good luck and let us know all about it.

Shelley - How was things today?

Rivka - How are you?  

Spangle - Your very quiet - How things?

Ta Ta have a nice everning everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies just a quick one from me as im feeling pretty crap coming down with the lergy   fil is feeling alot better today the doctors think it is kidney stones ,he was pumpt full of morphin lastnight they have said that if he drinks lot it may brake them down,i hope he gets better,so no greg did not go up there.
  saw sophie today everthing went well she was a bit drousey but the op went well ,just hope this works,she has had to deal with so much in her life so far but she always gets on with it ,she is one very special little girl ,my sister has noticed that she is growing hair down below which is another worry she is only 9yrs old but aparently thats what happens with cp (cant spell it sorry) bless her i love her so much just wish she never has to go through all this.
    our appointment was ok but i was ****** off even before i got in there as doc marfleet was of sick,but the other doctor was ok we came out with loads of test envelopes and was told it could take up to 6 months before anything happens im gutted,more waiting i just wish i could get on with it ,gregs chormazone test was in and everthing is fine there,and i didnt realise that when they done my highcozy that i had a cyst on my right ovary but they said its nothing to worry about.so thats it stuck in limbo once more this is all **** i just want to be a mummy why is it so hard     .
    on a lighter note we had a fab meal in banquet 1408 the food in there is fab.anyway gonna go my nose wont stop running and keep snizzing over the lap top nice not!! feeling really sorry for my self sorry guys dont want to depress u lot so im off sorry    .


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Shelley, I wish there was something I could say that will make you feel better. I'm sorry that you are coming down with a cold too. One bit of good news is that your DH's test came out OK, so there should be no reason why his sperm won't fertilise your eggs. And as the Dr. said, a cyst is not a worry either, so overall, you had positive results yesterday. We all feel like you - why can't we all be mummies? On another plus side, you are still so young compared to a lot of us on here and so you still have a lot of time yet before your egg quality deteriorates like mine has. 

Lisa - chocolates and flowers - you luck girl! The link for the clinic we are visiting in Spain is: http://www.institutomarques.com/en_reproduccion_equipo.html
Moderators, please would you put your disclaimer in here?

Spangle - we haven't heard from you in a while - are you OK?

soontobepreggiesam - how are you doing on your 2ww? Is DH spoiling you?

I got some news back from a recent blood test yesterday - I am cmv negative, which in the UK makes for a very long wait for donor eggs because 50-90% of the population is cmv+. Apparently, if a donor who is cmv+ gives a cmv- recipient her eggs it could cause miscarriage. However, I'm not sure why and no-one seems to be able to explain it to me properly. If an embryo is made from a +egg then that means that the embryo has immunity to cmv (a flu-type virus). However, if a baby catches cmv up to 6 months prior to birth, then it has a chance (not sure of the odds) of being born with loss of hearing, sight and mental problems. HFEA therefore advise that cmv- recipients are matched to cmv- donors, although at Bourn Hall (only 1 of 3 clinics in the UK), you can sign a waiver to say that you are happy with the risks and therefore will take cmv+ eggs.

However, I'm not sure now what to do. In Spain, they don't test donors for this so the likelihood will be that I will get cmv+ eggs anyway. Until my friend gets tested at BH for cmv we aren't able to make plans with her.

Loui xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loui~ What a thing to find out... and what a hard choice to make!! I gues you have to ask yourself if u would be able to handle finally getting that BFP with the high risk of M/C or ur baby that you've worked so hard to get being deaf/blind or having mental problems..... and although there is nothing wrong with that i don't know if i would think to myself.... if this egg had gone to someone cmv+ would it have been alright??
Sorry babe i really don't know what to say.... it's a hard choice that i guess you and DH are gonna have to have a long chat about    

Doing o.k although starting to drive myself a little nuts now  

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Loui -   that's a really complicated choice. I'm sorry, I don't know what cmv ix ...   I don't think I've ever been tested on it (could it be what is giving me m/c??) - who did the tests? As Sam PUPO said, I think this is a really tough choice. Can you check with the clinic in Spain whether they could do this test to the potential donor, even for extra pay? Thinking of you.

Lisa - your DH is such a sweetie, flowers and chocs are fab. We made a really nice dinner yesterday and had a quiet evening in with a DVD, was lovely to spend some quality time together (we've both been busy lately and often do some work in the evening). I'm glad you saw Juno! I wanted to see it, but was worried that it will make me upset if they talk about these topics in a nasty way. If you say you enjoyed it, I definitely also want to see it.

Sam - 2ww is not easy ... Sending you loads of   for a positive result. 

Shelley - sending you a huge   So much you have to deal with now. Hope your cold clears out quickly! The wait is so annoying, I know, all of us are getting down with it. But on the up side DH is okay and you are both young, so best cahnces to be parents as you deserve. Hope your niece is getting better after her op, she's lucky to have such a loving aunt.

Liz - any news about DH's claim?

Spangle - how are you?

Sam and Amy - I trust you're too busy to come here often, hope you're both well.

Hello everyone else!

Not much new with me. Clomid - 17doc. Hope this month will be the one! Weight lose - 2 lbs, 10 to go ... 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend,

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

DH went into work today so have managed to sneak on here before we go away for the weekend.  Thanks again for all your kind words about my MIL   - we are doing alright though, although I think the hardest part will be the funeral on Monday.

Julia - think your plan to go for another ICSI would be worth it if you can afford to do so and agree it would be better to go for it sooner than later if you can - the success rates in Norway also sound very promising if you can persuade DH to give it a try - fingers crossed for you.  

Lisa - sounds really good that you saw that physio on Thursday - does she think she will be able to help with your back longer term?  I really hope so especially if she can sort out your tilting pelvis if it may have been interfering with your IF.  I know what you mean about getting angry when you heard about that man who killed his baby - sometimes in my job I often hear about things like that and it just seems so unfair when there are people out there who have children but can't look after them properly when there's people like us that don't even have the chance.

Loui -   that sounds frustrating news about your CMV results (thanks for explaining what they meant too)- when does your friend get hers?  I also wondered if there are any other clinics abroad which do do the CMV test for egg donors you could look at if you decide against the Spain option but I guess you can always ask at your consultation for an explanation as to why they don't test or ask them to do so as Rivka suggested.  Things are just never straightforward are they?

Shelley - Glad your FIL is feeling better and hope your niece is OK too after her op. Sorry your consultation didn't go as you had hoped either - what tests did they tell you that you needed after your appointment today - do you need anything unusual or is it just the normal bloods, sperm etc?  DH and I got all ours done in about a month after we had confirmed that we could have for our NHS go and once they were all in I think it took about one more month before our appointment for the ISIS came through so maybe it won't take as long as 6 months?  Remember if one of them is a chlamydia test make sure your dh insists on having a urine test from his GP not the painful swab test.

Cleo - your friend's funeral sounds really memorable - unfortunately Mike's Mum would never talk about what she wanted so have been helping him plan it a bit in the dark really but I'm sure it will be OK. How's your ISIS schedule looking?  I have my consultation a week Monday so will finally get to go up there soon.

SamOTM - sorry about your other 9 embies - I think it is always a bit dissappointing when some don't make it, but just remember you wont ever need them anyway when the twins arrive  !

Rivka - lots of     for this clomid month for you.

Hello Emma, Liz, Spangle, Tricksy, Laura, Sam2007 and anyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ Very true sweetie.... that would just be plain greedy     

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Trying to watch the bourne ultimatum but can't concentrate!!

Been phoning around to find out about cost of drugs. fazely man is out til thurs!! So called ali at shadwell and they quoted £2250   this is still £250 cheaper then tesco and calae (god knows how much isis would charge). I just can't risk waiting for fazely as when he returns i will only have a week and i wil need the drugs.

Such a pain doing it on your own as i have to remember to ask about needles, sharps box etc.....But i suppose i'm saving a hefty wad. Feeling low too as dh doesn't really seem involved this time as he has to work lots and i've been off so i have been calling round and sorting everything. 

Sorry for the moan yet again!!

Rachel - will be thinking of you on moday  

Shelley - hope things move quicky for you hun.

Lisa - i saw juno advertised and don't think i could bear to watch it. Its up for oscars isn't it?? Hope your back is still ok.

Loui - its never bloody easy hun is it??  

Sammoon - rest up hun, not long!!

Rivka- thanks so much again for your pm hun.

Love a very confused, fed up and generally feeling crappy cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ It's upto you hunny but fazely's can get ur script out to u the day after you talk to them!! I needed extra puregon and i called him at about 3 in the afternoon & faxed the script over.... my puregon was here first thing the next morning!!! The guy is fantastic!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Howdy

Well i am suffering.......Af arrived today   Isn't it blo&dy typical i went 32 days and i said to DH last night if nothings happened by tomorrow i'll do a test and bang 10am this morning i start getting the belly/backache   I just hate the way my body tricks me into getting my hopes up and then kicks me in the butt   You'd think i would have learnt by now   I've been a real pig today as well and my diet has totally gone up the wall - Wot a load of old *olloks............Plus i got a letter from the orthopedic surgeon at Broomfield and they want to see me in March about my MRI scan results - So thats something else to poo myself about 

My rants over........Hows everyone else doing?

Cleo - Big hugs mate i know what you mean DH has never got involved with any of my treatments i''ve always had to find everything out and it gets me down too,  I must be getting better as i enjoyed Juno but i must admit i did have a few tears watching it (but most were happy tears) 

Rachel - Glad you managed to sneak on hun,  yes the physio does think she can help with my back she was really nice and explained it all to me so i hope that she can......I'm just worried now what the surgeon's gonna say.   I hope you and DH are doing ok and getting through it I'll be thinking of you on Monday and i hope it all goes ok   Remember if you need give me a shout.

Rivka - Everything crossed for your cycle this month hunnie   

SamOTM - PUPO PUPO - Have you been resting it up and taking it easy?

Loui - Sorry about the cmv tests - wot a dissapointment for you........why is nothing ever easy?  Its a very difficult decision that you have to make hun,  i dont know what to say really but i think personally if it was me i would have to know the odds of if the baby catches the virus could there be problems etc.,  and how long would it take to wait for someone with cmv negative the same as yours.

Shelly - Hope your feeling better soon,  Glad FIL is feeling a little better and your nieces op went well - hope she makes a quick reovery and it all works out for her   Hope you get through quicker than 6 months......I think the waiting is so hard to deal with  

Have a good weekend everyone
Lisa x 



Loui -


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

It is very quiet on here these days. 

Cleo, sorry to hear you are getting stressed out with all the organising. It sounds as though it might be worth waiting for the chap to come back from his holiday, if he can get the drugs to you the following day, that would be brilliant. I have never heard of Juno. We have to wait until stuff comes out on DVD as we never get to the cinema these days.

SamOTM, hope you are okay and that you are taking it easy too. Hope those lovely embies are nice and snuggly. Come on, we need someone to break the run of bad luck we have all had recently.

Shelley, sorry to hear you are feeling crap. It sounds like it will take a long time for your treatment to come round, but it will be here before you know it, honestly. And as everyone else has said, you are still so young (as compared to an old crone like me!) Your poor niece, I hope she makes a speedy recovery. She is such a star, going through all of that. She is so lucky to have a lovely aunty like you. Well done on the weight loss. Since I hurt my back I have been eating like crazy and not doing any exercise, but hope to get back into it next week. 

Lisa, I hope it is not bad news from Broomfield. It is a shame you have to wait so long to get the news. All this waiting around must be awful for you. Sorry to hear about the delayed AF too. I am on day 44 today, but not getting my hopes up as my cycles can last up to 49 days. The clinic in Norway is called Scanhealth. Apparently you go out for a free consultation initially where the consultant assesses what treatment is needed, and then you return for a week later on for EC, ET etc. It all sounds straight forward, so just got to try and convince DH that is is worth one more try. 

Louie, sorry to hear about CMV. I have never heard of that before, although to be honest don't know much about egg sharing. When did you say you were going out to Spain? I hope you can come to a decision about what to do.

Rachel, I hope everything goes well for you and your DH on Monday. Big hugs for you and your DH. Will be thinking about you. 

Emma, hi, hope you are okay. 

Hi to everyone else and that you are all fine. Sorry for lack of personals. Have a great weekend everyone. 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry about my rant the other day didnt mean to go on so much bout my problems as we are all going through it didnt mean to upset anyone if i have ? and yes i should be alot more grateful of what i have got than what i havent ,so im sorry.

rachel.hello hun,i have got to have :-
                              day 2 bloods which was today
                              day 19 bloods
                              hep b,hiv,rubella
                              clymedia

greg has got to have:-
                                clymedia pee one
                                sperm
                                hep b,hiv 
what else can we expect or is that it?greg has done all his tests today ,he is worried bout his sperm test in case the results come back worse than before must admit im worried to.but im keeping my fingers crossed.hope everything goes as best it can on monday i will be thinking of u.

samotm:-ur picture of pumpkin and boo look amazing its soooo clever.

hi to everyone else.love shelley.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam OTM, did I miss a pic of your embies then? Can't see it (and only had 2 glasses of wine tonight!) Have I missed it then?  

Shelley, don't worry about the sperm test. With ICSI they only need a few good swimmers, so there is hope even when the count is very very low. Hey, it was not a rant. We are all here to support each other, after all. Are you enjoying having more time off work now? Hope you are okay.

Julia xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Julia~    It's my avatar pic   looks a little creased though as i folded it to put in my pocket when terry gave it to us!

Sam xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well positive news on dh's claim he saw the solicitor and he said they have a very good case, which has made dh happy although still away to go.

Shelley;
You rant all you like hun thats what we are here for. Sorry they said it could take a while, but maybe they tell you the longest time so you don't chase them. Hope it will come quicker.

Sam:
Sorry the other 9 didn't make it but like the others say you have 2 lovely ones on board and 2 for later on ice. This will be one of the longest 2w of your life but will be worth it when you see the bfp.

Cleo:
It's come round quick your cycle. wont be long and you will be on the 2ww. and the get the bfp!!!

Lisa:
How sweet of dh to spoil you. I want to see Jono so you think it's worth a view? Will have to see if I can get it on pirate.

Spangle:
How are thoughs embies growing. When is ec again?

Julia:
The antiwrinkle cream is funny hun. Bless dh!

Rachel:
Will be thinking of you both on Monday. xx

Hi everyone else. Have a nice weekend.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Liz~ It's certainly feeling like the longest 2w of my life so far    i'm so worried about my lack of symptoms too   GOD I'M A CRAZY WOMAN   Really need some reassurance today       

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ah Sam, the 2ww does drive ya nuts!! 

Dh's mum has given us the money for the drugs so i'm going to order them now from shadwell.

Anything in particular that i need to ask for that they won't normally do/include?? I know to ask them to pack them with an ice block, sharps box, syringes.....anyhting else??


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been a bit absent lately, so busy and so tired, going to try an catch up so here goes!

Rachel - So sorry about your MIL, I know you were expecting it bad it still really hurts when it actually happens. Good luck for Monday I hope it is not too bad and sending loads of  

Liz - good news on DH's case hope it continues to be good news! And go Faith she'll have you running around everywhere before you know it.

Lisa - Sorry AF is being a pig! I do not think we ever learn not to get our hopes up as there is always that tiny bit of hope that it "might be"   Hope the physco works wonders on your back and that your hospital appointment is OK  

Cleo - I PM'd you as I say and Samotm sadi i do not think you will have a problem with Fazelys at all but if it is causing extra stress then just get them sorted and at least that is one less thing for you to worry about. Concerning sorting things out I do know exactly what you are saying about sorting these things yourself and feeling alone, I think this is the same for a lot of us but if it makes sense regardless of why you need tx we women are the driving force and it is us going through it. DH has not done anything, has never even called the ISIS but that suits me as I am a bit of a control freak  
The way he is there for me as he always asks how my injection went which iss sweet. When he is going the gestone jabs he will certainly be more if a part   Try not to worry  
glad the funeral was OK, my friend had one like that everytime I hear Janet Jackson together again it makes me cry, nearly 10 years and I still miss her  

Julia - good news you are considering another go, as you say sooner rather than later is good and if you can do it if it works wow!!! If not you will have no regrets that you tried your best to make it happen - Hope you get sorted soon.  

samotm - hi hun glad you had two such fab embies put back and regardless of losing the others you have 2 other fab embies on ice that give you a very good chance. Do NOT think about symptoms they mean naught on 2ww, drugs effect you and it is sooooo early. A friend of mine on here on her 3rd 2ww she got a BFP with NO symptoms and is nearly 12 weeks with twins. Try not to look too much into it, easier said than done and you have my permission to recite that to me when I am going   on my 2ww  

Em - hope you are OK, glad you were spoilt on your birthday, how's the new job going?

Rivika - Hope clomid is OK and not effecting you too much, good luck for this month  

Shelley - Glad FIL is feeling better! Hope your niece keeps recovering well   The test are the usuals you can do the clymidia yourself just a swab - that is a new test. as long as you have had all the bloods and you are on the Nhs IVF list it should happen within a few months I think as the others said 6months is probably a worse case - hope you have news soon and Greg's test is as before if not better    

Deb - are you back yet? Hope you are having  /had a fab time and no broken bones  

Tricksey  - Bet you are having the best time and getting a fab tan that we will all be very jealous of!

Cath - if you are reading hi hun, hope you and DH are doing OK  

sam2007 and amy - hope you are enjoying being mum and daughter  

Lady - glad you are going to ww, hope you have got off to a good start  

Loui - Oh hun sounds such a hard decision and makes things so much more complicated, I just do not know what to say, I think you may be worth going for the consultation anyway in Sapinto find out your opitions I know it is MORE money but in the long run maybe worth it and as Sam said if you can combine with a holiday then it might soften the blow a little. Hope you get some answers soon. Sorry do not know what else to say, thinking of you  

Well I think that is everyone, sorry if i have missed anyone  

Well busy week, DH took me to cinema on valantines night for a special viewing of Dirty Dancing which was just soooo lovely! Love that file and it was so much better at the cinema, had 2 bunches for flowers too! (there is a story behind that though and is connected to him getting bj's  )
Just brought a bio orb which is exciting gonna have tropical fish! Am I sad? 
Had a scan on Friday, cleo nice to see you there sorry could not catch up  
Well I have 20 follies ranging from little ones to 13mm so Julia said this was looking good and on schedule for EC on friday   Good news as still fits in with my wrok dates. Another scan on Monday to check growth and final one before EC on Wednesday. Please send me lots of     for them all to grow nice and strong, thanks  

Beautiful day and my dad arrives from America today so will be doing family things this weekend, good as I get to spend lots of time with my little newphew  

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

What a lovely day it is. Faith is going to meet her godmothers horses today I'm so excited I no she will love them.

Samonthemoon:
Don't worry to much about no symtoms there is no said thing that should happen. I had spotting 2 days before testing and thought it was over, and now look at me.

Take care all

liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all, I'm back from my snowboarding hol and have managed to return without any broken bones, just a dodgy ankle.

Hope everyone is well, will set aside an hour or two to read and catch up.


xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome back Piepig!!! Hope you had a good holiday and glad you managed not to brake anything!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Cleo -   it's so much to organise on top of the stress etc. Lots of   for this cycle! 

Spangle - how did your scan go today? Lots of    for Wednesday. Grow follies grow!

Shelley - we are always offloading here and that's okay! We are here for each other. And you've had a lot to cope with recently ... Hope things look up now.

SamM - 2ww is a pain ... hope it brings you the best results.

Lisa -   I understand you so much about AF, I feel the same every months, tricked into hoping it will not come ... I pray for a miracle for you and me  

Julia - clomid didn't give me any side effects this month. Hope it's done the job though!  

Rachel - thinking about you and DH   hope it goes well in Wales.

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Peeps

Hows it going ?  Its very quiet on here........where is everyone?

Rivka - Hi hun,  How are you doing?  Where are you in your cycle now?  I keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Rachel - Hope all went ok today hun 

Deb - How was your holiday?

Liz - How did Faith get on with the horses?

Spangle - How did you get on today at your scan?  Well done on all your follies,  Has this cycle gone quickly for you?  as it seems so quick i can't believe you'll be having EC on Friday already!  Hows your DH getting on with the gestone jabs?  

Sam OTM - Hows things on your 2ww?  I always find the 2nd week the worst as i get OCD knicker checking!

Shelley - I didn't think you were ranting hun - anyway this is what this board is for to say how your feeling 

Emms - Your very quiet - How are you?

Julia - That scanhealth sounds good hun i think trying another clinic is a good idea,  do you know how much you would save in total?  do you think Gordon will go for it?  One word of warning Norway is really expensive to eat,drink.  


I emailed Cathie yesterday and she says "Hello" to everyone

love Lisa x


Cleo - Hows things?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - welcome back hun    i hope you had a fab holiday, great to hear you didnt break any bones  

Rivka -     for a bfp hunny  

Spangle - how did the scan go today? you all ready to go for e/c on weds     for your follies   thanks for asking about the job, its ok so far, im enjoying it, i feel abit more independant than i did before when i was working on reception  

Liz - thats great news about dh hun, i really hope it works out for you all  

Sammoon - how you doing crazy lady??   i remember the 2ww it does drive you maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddddddddddd       coming your way for a bfp

Shelley - we are here for you hunny, i know how desperate you are to get started but do be reassured that your still young hunny, you have over ten years + on me sweetie, i know its still hard but you do have so so much time darlin, try not to stress too much, big hugs    

Julia - wake up and reply to my pm's will you     perhaps i can entice you with the thought of a warm cheese scone............  

Lisa - sweetie i soooooooooooooo know where you are coming from hunny, i had the same shock on saturday, had convinced myself i was pg cos i was sure i knew when it may have happened (you know you hear about woman knowing the exact moment they get pg.........) well i thought i did to, had no pmt so was shocked to discover af saturday morning     she is so nasty teasing you, its all such cr*p isnt it?? thinking of you sweetie     also big hugs for your back scan too - i know its a while off, but hugs anyway   

Rachel - hope today wasnt too hard for you hun  

Cath -    

Sorry no more personals, still gotta tidy up from dinner  

  everyone else 

LOL Em xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - we posted at the same time hun   im ok thanks, i just feel its a little easier not being on the board too much at the moment - just trying to chill out abit about things, not easy though!   hope your ok sweetie


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Gosh - it is quiet tonight!

Just to let you all know (if any of you are in a similar situation), I have managed to save at least £100 on tests that I need (all mine are going out of date i.e. nearly a year old) such as Hep B and C, HIV, chlamidia, syphillis and ghonorreah tests (the last 2 I haven't had before but are required for our consultation in Spain). My local GP wouldn't do them for free and ISIS were going to charge £100 for HIV, Hep B and C alone, so I phoned up the sexual health walk-in clinic in Colchester, got an appointment and had the tests done all for free today!

Spangle and SamMoon - how are you both today?

Welcone back PiePig - I'm glad you had a great holiday.

Rachel - I hope you and DH are OK after today?

Lisa -  

Liz - that's great news from the solicitor.
Hope everyone is well?

Anyone fancy a dog walk this week?

loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sammoon - just went back and read our dates list and saw its your birthday tomorrow so      for then hun, hope you have a good day and all your dreams come true


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

SamOTM - Happy Birthday!  
loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah Thanks for the birthday wishes girls    

Loui~ Well done you on being so smart about ur tests.... i wouldn't of even thought about trying the local clap clinic! 

Em~ Yep going completlly insane at the mo!!! Not really knicker checking though.... i don't worry about coming on as i really don't feel like i will, i'm sure that worst came to worst the cyclogest would keep that away anyway   It's just the not knowing....AAaarrggghhh     

Lisa~ Hope cath is good   As above am going   second guessing myself  

Well i DO feel positive       All of my fears are irrational..... there is no reason why this won't work.... I WILL BE ANNOUNCING A BFP BY THIS TIME NEXT WEEK!!        

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Happy birthday Sam. Let's hope you get the birthday present you really really deserve! 

Will come on later and do personals. Hope everyone is okay. Emma, I have replied to your message, bring on the cheese scones!

Speak to you all later xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia -     have pm'd you  

Sammoon - hope your having a good birthday  

Hope everyone else is ok  
Em x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam moon - happy birthday!!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Real quick one, happy birthday Sam - you are soooo positive I am sure it will work for you too!

Loui - good to know on the clap clinic!

Cleo -  not long to go for baseline   

LOL Spangle


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Happy birthday Sam.

Have any of you lot gone into an IVF cycle when you have a holiday planned for shortly after planned ET date??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









24th Feb - Lisa Surrogacy meeting









25th Feb - Debs appt @ B/H

28th Feb - Cleo baseline scan









2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









 16th Mar - Our meet up 









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday







[/color]

Need some dates to update with.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Debs - Can you add on the list for me - this Sunday 24th Feb - Surrogacy meeting  - Ta,  In answer to your question no i've never booked any holidays up for around those times the main reason being your schedule could change with all mine i got brought forward but SamOTM had all hers delayed it could be a bit risky - where are you planning on going?

Sam -  


Laters Taters x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - i'm the same as Lisa, i don't plan anything (and if i have something planned i tell people involved there may be a chance i can't do it). I know its putting my life on hold but i would hate to have something important planned and not be able to do it because of tx. The hosp are pretty good and you can decide when you go for tx (i mean you can out it of for a month). Still waiting to hear about your holiday!!

Hope everyone esle is doing ok??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

will add that date for you lisa.

Its my family holiday that i'm worried about...I know it 4 months away which seems ages but I was working out rough dates today and by my calculations if I have to wait 12 weeks for the 2 HIV tests, then even if everything goes to plan ( 2 weeks DR, 2 weeks stim etc depending on where in my cycle i am after the 12 weeks) then ET would be about 2 weeks before we go so if anything is delayed I'd be a bit stuffed as can't rearrange the holiday, but also i don't want to delay treatment till after the holiday.  what do you reckon...too risky?

Cleo - look on ********, have put my piccies/video clips on there.  had a fantastic time and am actually struggling to adjust to being at work cos I just wanna be ouside on the slopes again!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - will check out face book. Can you add my vase line scan for me?? 28th February.

Anyhing can happen with regards to tx, i would wait until i knew exactly what was happening. You've seen on here how things get move forward or backwards with our bodies not doing what they're told   .Unfortunately its a waiting game.....  Is the holiday booked already??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, unfortunately, its been booked since last may!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - hunny, i can see your dilema and can only give you my opinion based on what i would do which is wait until after the holiday before starting treatment. As Cleo said, things dont always go to plan and you cant afford to miss a holiday that you have had booked for so long. Perhaps you could make sure all the tests that need doing are done before you go away and when you come back, as soon as your body is ready you can start downregging etc. Its only from experience that i say this hun and personnally i think your better of waiting - go, have a fab holiday and be well rested for treatment - at the end of the day its your's and dh's decision. I am here for you  

Night all
Em xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps Debs can you pm me your moby again - i have changed phones recently and i seem to have lost some numbers   and i hope your coming to the meet, does anyone know where that list is with who can make it? maybe we need to re do one??!

Going now


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All,

We got back from Wales this evening so have just been catching up with the last few days.  Thanks again for all your messages for me - the funeral went well though and was a really lovely ceremony by the same vicar who married us, with loads of people there to remember my MIL (so many people were standing outside the church) which was really nice and I think meant a lot to DH and his brothers.  I think DH is feeling a bit lost now that it is all over though as I guess it is sinking in a bit more now.

Shelley - your list of tests were exactly the same as me and DH and honestly once they were all done about a month later our ISIS appointment came through in the post (got no confirmation from Dr Marfleet that they had all been received in the meantime by the way so don't panic if you don't hear anything for a while) so hopefully it won't be too long a wait for you.  As Julia said I also wouldn't worry too much about DH's results - as you are having ICSI it shouldn't be a massive problem and you know the results may even be better.

Lisa -   thanks for your text message on Monday - that was really lovely of you.  Sorry to hear about AF arriving though and like some of the others I can really empathise with how you were feeling when AF arrived late.  Sorry too that the appointment about the MRI scan being a long time away - you didn't say what date in March but I hope it comes around quickly and that it is good news.  How are you feeling about the meeting this weekend?

Liz - good to hear the news about DH's solicitor - this must be a relief for you both and I really hope that this all works out as they have suggested.  Hope Faith had a nice time with her godmothers horses too.

Cleo -   sorry that you've been feeling a bit alone with all the treatment plans this time but remember that is what we are all here for - I think it can be hard for some DH's (including mine) to get too involved with all the practical bits as it is not them that have to take all the meds but it doesn't mean that he can't be there in other ways and make sure you let him know how you are feeling.

Spangle - that's great news - 20 follies is fantastic and sounds really promising for you - hope the scan yesterday went well too     and that you had a nice weekend too with your family. Good luck tomorrow.

Em - glad you are liking your new job.

Loui - you made me laugh   saying you got your test results done for free at the sexual health clinic when the GP wouldn't do them - how ridiculous of the NHS but good on you girl for exploring other options!  You'd think when you are saving them so much money for paying for all the IVF privately the least the GP   could do was those tests in the first place.

SamOTM - Happy Birthday   - and well done for keeping so positive during the TWW - I hope all your birthday dreams come true next week and the time goes quicker for you now.

Debs - Glad you had a good holiday and survived without breaking anything.  In regards to your family holiday we had a 4 day holiday planned in Rome after my first IVF which we had booked without even thinking - there seems to be a bit of conflicting advice about flying from clinics before the first scan but to be honest my opinion is that so many people fly in the early stages of pregnancy and it was to an EC country so I wasn't too worried and as we had a BFN anyway it really helped cheer us up when we went (two weeks later).  I guess though you have to do what feels right for you and if it is going to cause you worry in the scheme of things a month is not much and I would delay the treatment nearer the time if you need to but play things by ear for now.  Thanks for doing the list too - DH has just had a look though and asked why our wedding anniversary isn't on it (my fault as I hadn't mentioned it before) so could you put it on as 8 May to avoid further grief for me!  Thanks.

Hello to everyone else I have missed - hope you're all OK - have our follow up at the clinic tomorrow as we had to cancel it a couple of weeks ago with DH's MIL being so  unwell so will let you know how that goes.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

MEET DATE SUNDAY 16th MARCH (found the list but have lost all of Tricksys icons)



Cleo- 
Rachel -  
Tricksy -
Debs - ?maybe
Em - maybe??    
SamM -  
Rachel -  
Spangle -  
Shelley -  
Cath -  
Lisa -  
Julia -
Rivka -
Loui -


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for your advise girls.  Think i'll just play it by ear for now as who knows things may happen faster/slower than i think anyway so no point in worrying about it too much.  

Have updated the list - anymore dates to put on?


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi PiePig - could you put a date on for me please? 7th April - Initial donor egg consultation at the Institut Marques, Barcelona. Thanks 
I too had heard that you shouldn't fly at the early stages of pregnancy - but that is exactly what I am going to do after my donor egg transfer in Spain, 'cos I have to come home after it! I too think that maybe you should wait until after your family holiday. I speak from personal experience, because I had to go through family celebrations last Christmas immediately after I got my BFN and I couldn't stop crying. It made everyone around me feel really sad for us and spoiled the holiday atmosphere. DH even found his mum crying on her own on Christmas morning because she was so sad for us . The benefit of having your holiday first is that you will be so full of fun, relaxed and not stressed after a wonderful time away with your family - which is bound to help those embryo's implant. . Whichever you decide, we will all be here for you . 

One more thing, Bourn Hall has still not told my best friend (who will donate her eggs to me if I don't get a BFP from Spain) that she will have to do repeat HIV tests. All they said was that there would be about a months wait before she/we do anything else whilst we wait to get all her test results back. If you are worried, why don't you call BH for clarification, or even better, get your HIV test done now at the clap clinic in Colchester like I did this week. That way you are ahead of the game and if you have to repeat the test, you go again in a month's time, - which gives you plenty of time before your hols! I'd ask BH if they will accept HIV tests done here in Colchester (I don't see why they wouldn't).

Spangle - how did you go at your scan yesterday? Sending you lots of follie growing dust 

Loui xxx
Rachel - I'm glad that you are back from Wales after such a lovely and moving day. I feel for DH feeling lost now . Good luck at your follow up today. I'll be thinking of you


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning ladies  

Well i have to admit i tested 2 days ago and got a BFN..... so I've tested today at 12dpo.......  Confirmed by 3 cheap tests and 2 clearblue digital!!!    We are boked in to get bloods done on monday just to check levels ect but for the time i have no doubt that this result is correct.... after all it was NEG 2 days ago!!   

We are so over the moon it's been the best birthday present i could of ever wished for     

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Pumpkin & Boo are still on board!!       

The luck on this board will from here on in be changed  all round girl     

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

PreggySam    Didn't I tell you that you would be pregnant? Very well done. I'm so pleased for you! CONGRATULATIONS!
[fly]                  [/fly]
Here's to ALL of us getting 's in the very near future

Loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks loui hunny......

2008 is our year girls              

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG PREGGY SAM!! THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!

Many many congratulations. I am sure the positive thinking helped Wow, could be twins!! How amazing!! That is fantastic news, and hopefully the start of lots of BFPs on our thread this year.

I am over the moon for you, Congratulations!!!

Lorra love, Julia xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PS: I am not talking to you now cos I am soooo jealous  


(only kidding!!)


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Juliapeaches said:


> PS: I am not talking to you now cos I am soooo jealous
> 
> (only kidding!!)


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam, just got a text from Tricksy and she says

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!!![/fly]


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi!

Hope you don't mind me barging in!

I've been at ISIS for years but still no BFP   We're now moving on to donor eggs.  We had a wonderful donor from FF  & were due to start at the end of this month but sadly her CF test came back as positive - so all concerned are really gutted.

I just wanted to know if anyone on here has had donor eggs from ISIS?  Nurse Sarah P told me it was about an 18month waiting list - which is tool long for us so we might have to try Europe.

Has anyone from here been to any of the European clinics for any treatment?


Good luck to everyone else - you're def in safe hands at ISIS!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Samonthemoon -     hunny - what an amazing birthday present - im so pleased for you and your dh     

jess - welcome to our thread hun, it sounds like you have had a tough time with tx, im sorry to hear that   im afraid i cant help with your question but there are a few girls on here who will be able to give you some advise im sure. There are mixed feelings on here about ISIS but i dont think i would want to go anywhere else   Take care

Gotta go im afraid, just a flying visit - see ya all later  
Emx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Saminthemoon:
       
Welldone hun I'm so pleased for you. When do you here when your first scan is? I bet it's twins!!!!!

Jessp:
Welcome to our thread. There are a few people on here who are looking in to donor eggs abroad I'm sure they will fell you in. Sorry to here about your friends test results life is so unfair.

Debs:
Just wondering are you still planning to eggshare? If you were then that could effect when you start treatment, Choccy who used to come on here had to wait ages as to people pulled out having the eggs and then your cycle has to match hers. But if your not then I would wait any way.

Faith had a lovely time with the horses, she was pointing at them and talking in her little way. 

Take care all,

Liz xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

SamM - Congratulations!!! BFP, what excellent news! Very pleased for you, and wishing you a heakthy and happy 9 months.

Jess - welcome to our thread. Sorry you had some difficult years   hope your luck is to change soon. Sorry I cannot give you nay advice about donor eggs, but have  a look at some the FF threads, some of them are specifically about donors.

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sam -       So pleased for you.  i can't believe how quickly things have progressed for you considering you only found out in october about your DH's low sperm count.

Loui - will update the list in a bit.  I'm not bothered about the flying cos we won't be flying will only be going to France and driving all the way!  also from what I worked out we would probably only be testing at the end of the holiday and we don't plan to tell family if we can avoid it that we are cycling anyway so no worried about upsetting everyone.  I also kinda expect a BFN from the first cycle anyway (nothing like a bit of optimism eh!) as everyone says it is just them getting to know how you respond etc really so don't think i'd be too devastated initially anyway (although i'm sure it'd kick in later).  As for the HIV test I'm only basing that on what people on the egg shre thread have told me, out appointment is monday anyway so no point ringing as we'll find out then anyway, and no point getting tested now as am gonna be tested on monday and i don't think a few days would make that much difference as would still have to wait till the right time in my cycle (which if things stay on track should be shortly after the 2nd test anyway).

Liz - yes, still planning to egg share (if we weren't this probably wouldn't be a problem cos we could start soon and it'd be all over and done with before holiday) and i know that things won't work like clockwork with getting matched or getting in synch with a recipient but i'm just trying to look at one possible scenario to see what peoples opinions are and how me and DH feel about potentially cancelling our holiday, cos sods law thats whats gonna happen unless we were to deliberately postpone till after the holiday (but then looking at my cycles we'd have to postpone by two months so we would be here for baseline etc).  I'm afraid i'm a bit of a planner and like to work out all possible situations so i can be a bit prepared.

Will be back later am off out for a meal with peeps from work!

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you so much girls   

Piepig~ Yep can't quite believe how quick it's all been either to be honest!!! Very happy with it though  

Loui~ Well u were right all along.... preggysam WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Liz~ Haven't booked the scan yet but gonna try and get it for nearer to 7 wks than 6 so that we have more chance of seeing the hearbeats   Have a sneaky suspision it may be twins too!!     

Jess~ Sorry don't know much about donor eggs sweetie   Hope u get something sorted though hunny   

Feeling sick at the mo   YAYYYYYYY   Come on Pumplin & Boo i know u can both do this and stick nice and tight for mummy xxx

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

This is a bit spooky isn't it.....preggysam has only just become sam again and now we have another preggysam!!!  I need to find a preggypig to replace...anyone know one who is about to drop soon?


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jess - welcome - and glad you found us! I've posted to you on the other thread about DE's here and abroad. Hope you've found it!

I enquired about us having a meet at the Officer's Mess today and was told that it won't be a problem. However, I still have to speak to the functions Manager to check that the 16th is free. What I need to know now from everyone before I have the chat is whether you want it to be:

1. A lunch function, where:
We pay for a Sunday Roast and sit in the main dining room on a separate table to other diners (if anyone is in that day) and then retire to our own room with teas and coffees. Approx cost £10?

An afternoon function in our own small room at:
2. No cost (i.e. nothing provided for us and so we bring our own bisuits and drinks (I'm not sure whether they will allow us to bring our own drinks in), or
3. A small cost per head (i.e. up to £5 to cover tea and cakes (yum!)

Or,
4. An evening function in our own small room and:
We have a finger buffet-style meal on our laps (I'm guessing this could cost about £10 a head)

Or, 
An evening function in our own room, and
5. No food is available but we have access to the shared livers-in bar (with subsidised rates, where we pay for drinks on an individual basis according to consumption!)

I have based these options on my own knowledge of the Officer's Mess rather than actual facts - until I get clarity from the Functions manager. (DH is an Officer, and we met whilst I was an Officer too, so I have stayed in many Messes over the years!).

Just answer with a number (1-5). Any other ideas are welcome!

Please reply back asap so that I can gauge what everyone wants. I don't want to leave anyone out!

The other idea I have had is to go to ZiZi's - a lovely pizza restaurant in Colchester where we could reserve the whole of the balcony overlooking the main restaurant (the table holds about 15-20 I think). The cost would have to include drinks, pizza's and whatever else we may want, so it could be between £15-£25 a head, depending on what you order. It has a really fun and vibrant atmosphere, which the Officer's Mess does not sadly.

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Louie, I think any of the options in the private room would be good, as the conversation can sometimes get quite personal and we don't want to offend anyone! Personally, I think numbers 1 or 3 are good as we generally tend to meet up during afternoons, but Zizzi's also sounds good to me as I love Pizza! Mmmmm. 

PiePig, I don't know any preggy pigs at the moment but Preggypig sounds good so hopefully you will be changing your name to Preggypig very very soon. Thanks to Sam, our luck on this board has now changed and everyone is gonna get pregnant this year     Regarding the holiday, I would play it by ear and see what happens nearer the time. Has your ankle improved? Your photos look great of your holiday. I would love to go snowboarding/skiing one year before my bones become too brittle in old age!

Hi to Jess. Sorry I can't help but hope you can get the info you need.

Emma, how are you? Are you looking forward to your fear of flying course, or dreading it? Will you be booking a holiday when you get through it? 

Cleo, I hope it has not been too hard back at work for you this week. Are the kids behaving? My friend's friend who works at the infants is having problems there, so she is looking forward to the summer when she can leave. Hope you are okay. 

Rachel, I am glad to hear the funeral went well. Your poor DH, it must be so hard for him. Are his brothers nearby? Big hugs to you both   Sounds like she was a well loved woman and will be missed by many people.

Lisa, when is your appointment for your MRI? Do you think the tilted pelvis correction could help with fertility then? What will the meeting involve then? I hope you can eventually have some positive news to move on to becoming parents. You deserve some good news soon.

Shelley, hi ya. Hope you are okay. I hope things move quickly for you so that you can get a BFP too soon.

Rivka, how are you doing? I have everything crossed for you with the Clomid. I have been thinking about trying to get some more as I am getting fed up with having long cycles (day 49 today  ) When I was on Clomid it regulated by cycles to around 32 days. 

Spangle, how are things going for you? I hope all is going well and that you will be next to bring some good news to the thread.

Cath, if you are reading, I hope you and DH are okay. I am thinking about you, and we all miss you.

Tricksy, come on back home, we miss you! It is very quiet without you. Glad you are having a fab holiday. If you don't come back soon I shall personally come out and drag you back (after having a week or two trying to persuade you of course  )

Hope you are all well. I have emailed the clinic in Norway, but have read that they are on holiday this week so hope to hear back next week. Just a bit concerned though as my cycles are so erratic, but hoping that they will be able to sort me out. Gordon is not at all sure about going over there, but I hope I can persuade him as I feel time is running out. Anyway, will let you know what we decide to do.

Have a nice evening everyone.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Preggysam!!!! Congratulations hun, so pleased for you.   

loui - any of the options are good for me, they all sound fab.

Just one thing, I will be having ec on the friday before (PMA my baseline scan will be fine!!)so could someone take me and drop me off

Spangle - how did your last scan go??

julia - i feel for your friends friend, i had heard how bad it was down there. So baad in fact that a friend of mine went on long term sick with stress when working there. then left. not long til the summer. Hope you here from Norway soon hun.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I'll take you and drop you off, not a problem. If anyone else needs a lift just shout.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks julia


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - thanks for asking about the course, im dreading it if im honest - its going to be difficult walking in and seeing lots of people i dont know but i guess it will help that they are all in the same boat (or plane   ) it seems to be coming around toooooo quickly though   I have been looking at holidays and so hope that we can book something afterwards, i know my dh and ds would love a hot holiday! Good for you contacting Norway hun, i hope you get a reply asap and you get the ball rolling, as for your cycles - i cant see that they would be any different to an english clinic to how they treat you would they? im sure it will be fine - as for dh i think he needs to understand you want to try again, but dont forget that you were told you had a good few years left to do tx, im sure thats what you said Gideon said hun     for getting the ball rolling -  

Loui - thanks for all your hard work hunny, im easy to go with the rest of the crowd my only question would be if we went for the roast is there a veggie option?? hope this dosent create a problem  

Cleo - you ok hun?

Lisa -  

Cath - i too am thinking of you  

Well ds has once again brought up the subject of boarding school   think its looking like im going to have to let him go, he seems unhappy at home sometimes, and i wonder if being around other children all though in a controlled environment will make him happier, i think he gets bored on his own sometimes, teenagers - who knows what they are thinking??! Its so hard though cos i still see him as my baby, and its made even harder with the struggle to have or maybe never have more children,     im feeling very low and un-happy at the moment, just hate all this tx mallarky (sp!)

Sorry for that little outburst  

 everybody else


From a sad Angel


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

SamOTM - OMG!!   So happy for you,  you must be over the moon  

Loui - You've been busy looking into our meet,  I think option 1 & 2 are good we normally meet up during the day as we gass so much  

Spangle - How did your scan go?

Julia - My hospital appointment is on the 7th March its to discuss my slipped disc........shi&&ng myself!!!  Hopefully the physio that i am going to now will help with this   The surrogate meeting this Sunday is to find out whats involved, costs etc.,  Its being held in Kent i don't know to much about it all really,  I honestly think its gonna be too expensive to go any further with it but we shall see.  
I hope you can try and persuade Gordon to try Norway i feel time is running out for me too........its so scary Good luck 

Debs - Can you add the 7th March on for my hospital appointment and 16th September - my anniverssary - Ta


Rachel - Hows things?  Glad the funeral went well and that the ceremony was lovely,  Hows DH?  Its so hard i know when i lost my Dad my grief didn't come out for a long long time - Look after him     How did your follow-up go?

Emma - Ohhhhhhh Emms hun     I really feel for you hun     I bet you just want to hold onto DS and not let him go or grow up,  its so sad i've been feeling pee'd off too.......your not alone hunny      I'm just running out of options   What does Dh think about DS wanting to go to boarding school?


I've been trying to do this for ages now...........sorry for lack of personals......gotta go
Lisa x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening All

All of a sudden got REALLY busy on here!

WOOOOHOOOO Preggysam   for testing early but wow! Well done hun and here is to a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Jess - welcome, sorry can not help you but hope you get some answers soon.

Lisa-  wow good on you booking a surrogacy meeting lets hope it give you good news  

Em - sorry you are feeling low sending loads of   could yo u ask him why he wants to go? Hope you feel  better soon  

Piepig- I would not worry about your hol as it is already booked, when you have your consultation they will sort when you start to fit round you also remember at the the of tx you have 21 days of doing nothing before jabs start! Good luck.

Cleo - how are you not long til base line.

Tricksey - hope still enjoying holiday wishing you a safe journey home!

Julia - any news yet have you managed to convince DH yet, hope so   

Loui - good news things are happening, have everything crossed that this is your time and Spain makes it work for you. Have you been to Barcelona before, I loved it hope you get time to look around while your there! The meet, the only thing about Zizi's is I thing it is not very private, do not know what the others think but i would be a little worried about this......other wise I think I would go for a number 4 please loui  

Rachel - glad all went Ok and you had a safe journey home.  to dh it must be so hard losing your parent   hope it gets better soon  

Hi to everyone else  

Well had last scan today, Fiona was lovely (wish she was in more she is a sweetie) all OK biggest follie is 25mm it looks like I should get a few more mature eggs this time so    
They took my bloods and my estrodol level (what ever that is) is 22,000 which is quite high so they have said only to take 5,000iu pregnyl not 10000 iu originally  perscribed (luckily not one of the expensive drugs!) The said I am at increased risk of OHSS but     will be OK especially as hoping for blast! EC booked for 10.15 on Friday at least a decent time as last fresh cycle had to get up at 2.30am to do trigger jab! So next hurdle is how many ACUTAL eggs are in there!!!    

LOL Spangle

PS sorry poor spelling or tying really tired and not sleeping well as have another flippin cold!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello u lovely lot,

sam:-                        that is fantastic when was u supposed to test? hope this is the start of many   .

loiu :- im easy going to but think afternoon would be better and although zizi sounds nice it really is not private enough as we talk ,cry ,laugh and belive me my laugh is very loud ,moan so dont think other people would want to hear us cackling ladies ,so maybe we could do it were they provide a baufet and drinks or we do what we normally do and everyone bring there own ,but defo think we need our own private room.barcelona is amazing i love it there we may go back there this year what a fab place to have ur treatment done.

cath and tricksy:- we miss u both but hope ur both well.

rachel:-glad everthing went as well as it could ,we will have to arrange to meet for a coffee soon.

hi to everyone else ,im gutted only had a pound to lose and i would have lost a stone but oh no i stayed the same how frustrating ,but on the other hand i had my gym assesment and this time i have lost 10 1/4 inches of my body which is fantastic but they have made my work out harder and today im herting   .my niece is doing really well bless her she is a little fighter.anyway im off now ,i need to get some info on the race for life i know its in the castle park in may but need to know what date so who is up for it ?dont know if u have to regester urselfs i will find out ,u dont have to run it.well take care everyone.lots of   shelley.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

before I start on me.....

CONGRATULATIONS Preggy Sam      - fantastic news (think I'm going to change my name to Sam for my next IVF   ) - I'm really pleased to you and hope you will be the one changing the luck on this thread for the year.  I reckon it will be twins too - didn't I say you didn't need those other embies!

Jess -   welcome to the thread and feel free to join us for the meet next month if you're up for meeting a few of us - venue to be confirmed.

Loui - thanks for investigating the meet options - personally I'm up for any but think I agree with Julia that a bit of privacy would be good - option 3 is my preferred one but really don't have a strong preference (although if we go for option 1 I would also need a veggie dinner).

Julia - I saw your message to Rivka and can't imagine a 49 day cycle - personally I think I would push for some more clomid if you think this would help (and I see that it has worked before) - you have nothing to lose by asking and you never know it might save that trip to Norway (although I'm a firm believer in keeping your options open and wish you luck in persuading DH about this).

Em -   sorry to hear you're feeling sad at the moment- remember you don't need to apologise to us for this - that's what we're here for.  It must be so hard seeing your little one grow up, especially when it is proving difficult having a second child.

Lisa - I'm hoping that the surrogacy meeting goes well for you this weekend if I don't get a chance to post before you go - if you feel like chatting about it after you know where I am.

Spangle - brilliant news on the scan - wishing you lots of     for lots of eggs and that you can go to blast - with any luck you'll be one of the next BFPs on here.

Shelley - don't worry about WW - remember muscle weighs more than fat so you probably have lost really if you're working out hard down in the gym - good news about your niece too.

Hello to everyone else.

Well - had my last follow up at the Essex Fertility Centre today, which seems a bit weird knowing we have our NHS/ISIS consultation on Monday, but DH came too and actually we both came out thinking it was still worth going to - the Consultant we saw basically said as I have shown I can get to blast stage he did not know why I didn't get PG on our last two goes and recommended a few more tests before we have the next IVF for things like sticky blood, AMH and natural killer cells as these results could have implications for what additional medication I need to take on the next cycle.  So rather than wait to see if the ISIS will do them we decided to get them done there and then (basically 3 blood tests) and the results should be ready in about two weeks time.  I'm not sure if the ISIS will be annoyed that we've had these done somewhere else but I am so desperate to find a reason for the IF and also didn't want to risk the ISIS saying they wouldn't do them, we thought we would just go for it and they have agreed to send me a copy of the results to give to the ISIS.  As I'm nearly mid cycle again now it may mean that we might have to delay the next go by a month while waiting for the results, but in the scheme of things I hope it will be worth the wait - will keep you posted with the findings.

Anyway that's all from me,

take care everyone,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

22nd Feb - Spangle EC









24th Feb - Lisa Surrogacy meeting









25th Feb - SamOTM official test day 

25th Feb - Debs appt @ B/H

28th Feb - Cleo baseline scan









2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









7th March - Lisa hospital appointment

14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









 16th Mar - Our meet up 









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









7th April - Loui Initial donor egg consultation at the Institut Marques, Barcelona









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv










27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Deb & Johns wedding anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve wedding anniversary


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

PiePig said:


> i can't believe how quickly things have progressed for you considering you only found out in october about your DH's low sperm count.


God I just read back and I sound really bitter!!!  I'm not honest. Sam just want to reassure you I am really pleased for you, can't wait to hear the official confirmation and then scan (let it be twins!).

Loui - I think option 3 sounds best for the meet, although i'm not 100% sure if i can make it yet

Rachel - hope the extra tests give you some answers and some new avenues to explore with tx.

Julia - I think you're quite a way off from having toworry about your bones being too brittle to ski/board..come with me next time I go!

Shelley - glad to hear your niece is doing well.

Em - I hope you're not too upset by your son wanting to go to boarding school, it doesn't have to be a bad thing and could make the time you spend with him even more special esp if he is only a week boarder so you still get your weekends and holidays with him. I always wanted to go to boarding school but it was never an option.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Emma:
I'm sorry ds has asked again about boarding I had thought he had gone off the idea as you hadn't mentioned it. Could he not go to some clubs in the evenings so he is socialising and then not want to go. Or is he not one for meeting new people. Maybe he will go and hate it after a few weeks and get it out of his system like they say the grass is not always greener, it probably seems like a good idea for him, know parents telling him what to do but bet the reality of teachers tell you what to do 24 hours a day is far worst. I think if I was in your position and Faith asked that I would try very hard to concider what would make her happy, but probably still decide not to.

Debs:
I know what you mean about planning. As you are not flying would your holiday not be a nice way to send the 2ww I did concider going away in my 2ww. After all I'm sure lots of babies are conceived on holiday and they would be drinking to.

PreggySam:
Glad you are getting symptoms. Do you have other kids? If you does it feel the same as they did?

Shelley:
Sorry your weight stayed the same but the inch loss is fab. How are you feeling about treatment now?

Julia:
Hope the Norway clinic gets back to you quickly. If DH is not keen maybe he will agree to have another go at Isis.

Jojo:
Don't know if you are reading, hope the last stages of pregnancy are going well. Good luck.

Amy'sMum:
How are things going, hope not to many sleepless nights.

Hope everyone else is well

Take care
Liz xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Piepig~ Ah hunny.... never thought for a minute that you sounded bitter!! 

Loui~ I'm fine for any of the options sweetie.... whatever anyone else wants to do i'm good with it 

Liz~ Yes i have 2 children from a previous relationship..... don't really remember any symptoms apart from the odd couple that made me think i was pregnant in the first place  ( I think it'll be 2 too!!)

Emma~ Sorry ur in such a tough spot with ur DS.... don't know what i'd do in that situation?? Hope u can come to some sort of agrement where u are both happy 

Well not much to tell here...... did another test this am  Still *PREGNANT*    I just can't get enough of those words!!  Have my bloods at isis on monday at 10.45 if anyone else will be there??

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Julia - thanks for asking, my cycles actually never changed with clomid so I'm not really sure if it works with me. 49 days is quite a long cycle, I agree, and because clomid worked for you I think it's a good idea to try it again. And as Loui said keep your options open with Norway too. Good luck!

Emma - sorry you're having difficult discussions with DS   Has he ever been on summer camps or anything like that, so that he saw what it's like to be without mum and dad and live with other children? Maybe it's less glamorous than the Harry Potter books make him think   What about sending him to one in Easter break and seeing how he feels, he may grow out of thsi boarding school phase.

Loui - thanks a lot for organising our meeting  . I also think that a private room is the best option for us, otherwise some of the things we talk about may put other people of their food   We usually meet during the day so probably option 3 is the best. 

Lisa - lots of luck with the surrogacy meeting this weekend. Hopefully talking to other people in the same situation will help you to get some positive ideas. You need positive news now, you've been having too many negative ones hun  

Liz - glad that DH's claim seems on the way to be sorted.

Spangle - what good results! I hope you are not feeling any discomfort, which means the risk for over.stim. should not be happening, just keep on eye on how you feel. And lots of luck   

Cleo - how are you doing darling? Are you down regging alrteday (sorry I forgot).

It's 23doc (my cycle is usually between 30 - 34 days). I actually feel some strange symptoms, enlarged  and tiredness, so maybe ... On the other hand pms symptoms are always deceptively similar to pg symptoms with me ... KEEP AWAY AF!!!

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Gosh every1 has been sooo busy on here. I've been away for a few weeks and so much has happened.

Sam -   on the birth of ur daughter. You must be so excited to finally have ur darling baby in your arms.

Samonthemoon -   on ur  . Have a happy and healthy nine months, and I hope u don't get morning sickness as bad as I did.

Em - Hun good luck on ur flying course. Sorry ur not feeling on top of everything. You do know Im still here for u?

Liz - Still here and getting bigger every day.


I'm sorry for not doing anymore personals. I really don't think I can keep up with every1.

I'm ok. I think were going to go with the name Isaac. I would love to come to the next meet, if u would have me (I don't want to upset any1, with my bump). I'll only have 13 days to go, but I would love to meet every1 who has supported me through my tx.

Love as always Jo xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yippeeee! The Meet is organised!  !!!

Thank you for coming back to me so quickly. The most popular option was the afternoon tea and cakes.    

At a cost of £5 per head, we will be given a small room with tea, coffee, orange juice, and a selection of danish pastries, cheesecake and gateaux! 

Nearer the time I will need each of you to pm me with your details so that I can get you all booked in through the Guard Room. I will need full names, and vehicle details (make, model, colour and registration number). DH will then pass these on to the Guard Room. On the day you will each have to arrive at the Guard Room with photo ID (either a passport or the new card driving license) and in return, you will have your photo's taken, and paper passes will be given to you (with vehicle passes for those that need them). I'll then meet you all in the foyer of the Officer's Mess (maps to follow!).

Loui xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

loui:-can we bring anything with us e.g coke alcohol crips that sort of thing?if none of us are drinking then i will drive so i can pick people up.

hi to everyone else,jojo lovely to here from u and yes it would be lovely to meet u.spk to u all soon.
lots of   shelley.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all

Just wanted to wish spangle lots of luck for tomorrow             Good luck hun, i'm sure it will al go brilliantly!!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all just a quickie from me


Spangle - Good luck for tomorrow,  hope everything goes ok tomorrow     

Rivka - Hope the sypmtons are good one hun  

Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie from me too.

Louie, thanks for organising everything. You are a star. Looking forward to meeting those I have not met yet, and scoffing those cakes!

Spangle, good luck for tomorrow from me too. Will be thinking about you and hoping all goes well.

Will write to everyone else soon.

Take care,
Julia xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck Spangle!

Shelley - I think it will be OK to bring extra nibblies and canned drinks along - although I will check nearer the time. I think they may say no to alcohol as they have a bar for the livers-in already (which won't be open in the afternoon). I'll find out what time it opens and get back to you when I speak to them on the 3rd.. 

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Good luck spangle.  hope you get lots of lovely eggies xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loads of luck spangle..... hope it all goes smoothly & you get lots of scrummy eggies     

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Spangle - hope it's all going well! Here's to lots of juicy eggs and excellent fertilation    

Loui - thanks for organising everything. The plan sounds lovely and yummy!! I just pm'ed you too.

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Come on spangle i want to know how you got on    Hurry up and post!!!!  Hope DH is looking after you hun and not taking the opportunity to play on his Wii


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening

Gonna be a short one I'm afraid.

Well had EC got 20 eggs, just a bit nervious to find out how many "good" one we have that ca be used! I do not remember anything this time they gave load more drugs when ever I winced I got more   DH said I had a couple of follies with 2 eggs in (did not beat sam's record  )

Feeling a bit tender and bloated, slept all afternoon but in the circumstances feel OK, drinking lots!

DH has just done the first Gestone injection, not at all as bad as I thought, think it was worse for him   Really proud he did it but e just kept saying "that was awful" I thought well its my bum and this is nothing compared to what I have had to do to date, or am I being selfish  

Least first one done now, should get easier for him and there be less of a performance.

Cleo - will have a few more jabs before making my mind uo but if tonights gestone is anything to go by it looks far worse than it actually is!

Just got to wait til tomorrows call to let us know how they are doing     

Thansk do much for all your good luck wishes it means loads


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Woohoo, well done Spangle.  fingers crossed for lots of fertilised ones tomorrow


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ WOW thats fantastic hunny   really chuffed for you sweetie and will be keeping everything crossed for you for them all getting jiggy tonight in the lab of lurrrrrrrrve    

Sam xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Spangle - that's eggcelent news - wow 20 is a fantastic number. Let's hope they get jiggy-jiggy tonight in the lurve tube! Good luck for the call tomorrow     

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie, Spangle, that is great news. Glad it all went well yesterday. Sorry, can't think of a suitable egg related spelling at this time of the morning - it is no yolk getting old!   Fingers crossed for some good news today. 

Julia xxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone   will let you know when we get the call


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya Spangle

Well done hunny! Great news - Hope your taking it easy - Hope you get good news later - Take care of yourself - love Lisa x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Spangle:
Welldone on all thoughs eggies hope they all do well and they phone with good news. Fingers crossed.

Lisa:
Goodluck with the surrogacy meet, hope it is positive:

Preggysam:
Hope you are feeling well, Did you get bloods done?

JoJo:
Glad all is well hun, Hope little one is on time. Love the name.

Cleo:
Not long till your scan. Has the spotting stopped?

I know I said I wasn't coming to the next meet but was thinking I would come as there will be plenty of room for Faith to cause trouble. If thats alright.

Emma, Debs, Jo if you want a lift let me know.

Have a great weekend

Liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

well you may (or may not) have noticed my ticker for my baseline scan has changed. ISIS called yesterday to say that the consultant would not be in on the day they had planned for ec so they were moving it to the 18th march, meaning i need to down reg for a further 4 days. A little peed off as now it will mean having scans at the weekend and our litle embies will be put back easter wkend.  I just get annoyed at always having to fit in with them, its bad enough waiting for af. 

Also saw my gyno yesterday regarding my cyst and fibroids (waited 1 and half hours in waiting room  ) he basically said that as it hadn't got any bigger and wasn't causing me too much pain then i should leave. If i get anotther BFN and giddon thinks it should be removed, he will remove it. The fibroids are nothing to worry about.

Spangle - fab news about you eggs hun, i hope they had a huge orgy in the petri dish      and that you have some fab news today. Glad to hear the gestone injection wasn't too bad either as i looked at the size of the needles and scared myself.   You rest up and can't wait to hear your news. How many eggs did you get last time hun??

Loui - thanks for organising the meet, it all sounds fab and very exciting!! i mean having to bring passports and getting signed in......i'm sad i know i need to get out more.

rachel - i spoke to ISIS about NK cells and they weren't keen to the tests so i think you're right to have them done elsewhere. he said as i had only had one failed cycle it wasn't worth it. I would rather be tested for everything so you know, i weould have to have further tx and then find out there was something they could have tested me for and done something about it. Glad the ball is moving.

Sheley - how's you hun?? DH was wondering iof greg wanted to go shooting on the day we go to the meet?? Get him to tx rich. have you had your tests yet? i've got a HIV test on monday as its up for renewal soon and i don't want to have to wait on the results. I hope work is ok too.

Jojo - good to hear from you hun, it feels like you have been pg for ages   . I hope you're feeling ok and would be lovely to finally meet you if you come to the meet.

Angel - hi hun, i'm fine sweetie just finding tx and news of my dad a little hard at the mo but i'm bearing up. Sometimes i just feel like i can't post....don't know why just don't feel like boring people again with my problems. Feeling better now though. So have you decided anything about DS going to boarding school?? Glad the new job is ok. How exciting if you are able to go on a sunny holiday!! bet DH is made up.

Tricksey - you must be home soon hun, hope you had a fab time. I'm sure you did. Can't wait to see the pictures.

Rivka - how are you doing hun. I read a post about your friend. I hope you're ok, it sounds like a very difficult friendship to maintain.           for this cycle hun.

Sammoon - how you feeling, i can't beleive how early you tested. Good luck for mondays blood test, i'm sure it will all be fine.

Julia - any news from Norway hun? Is it much cheaper then?? Do they provide your drugs or do you have to get them over here? I def think you should give it one last shot as i would never want to look back and regret not trying. 

Sam2007 - hope you are all settled in at home now. It must feel quite strange having a little person in the house   Hope you are recovering from the birth too!!!

Liz - how are you and little faith doing??

Lisa - hi hun where is everything up to with you? How's dh's foot?? Hope you're ok hun.

Piepig - as you can see hun, it really is hard to organise anything else when you are having tx so i would have your holiday and then start tx. you might be luck and you might only be dr while your away. I wouldn't worry about anything until you are given your schedule then you can work things out.


Well we're away tonight so just packing a few bits and trying to clean the house  

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Liz - we posted at the same time. spotting has stopped and the only good thing about my scan being moved is hat i get to dr longer and hopefully would have down regged fully by then.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Rivka - fingers crossed for you about your symptoms    

Jojo - I think it would be lovely for you to come to the next meet - I hope I am speaking for everyone in saying it will not be a problem and personally I think it is great that some of us on here are PG just to give the rest of us a bit of hope - it would be a bit depressing otherwise!

Loui - well done on organising the meet   (although sounds a bit like getting into fort knox - I reckon we're officially the most exclusive group on here now!) - will pm you my details next week and although I think I know where it is a map would be good just in case I turn up in the wrong place (wouldn't be the first time ) - have we decided a time?

Shelley - if you're looking for a companion (although I admit a lightweight one!) I may well have a drink at the meet when the bar is open and if I have not started tx by then!  By the way pm which days you work so we can sort out that coffee.

Spangle - that's fantastic news about your eggs - how did you get on today and here's hoping they are all really great quality and will go on to make some lovely blasts    !  You made me laugh when you said it was more difficult for your DH to give you the Gestone injection than you to have them - I am sure my DH would be exactly the same (and has even told me that he wouldn't be able to do this and won't even watch me give myself the injections).

Cleo - sorry to hear that you are having to down reg a bit longer than planned - it must be pretty frustrating to have your plans messed around like this when it's not clinically necessary and you are having to pay for tx.  Sounds like it was good news from the gyno though so here's hoping it all goes well from now on  .  Thanks for telling me about the ISIS not recommending those tests too - this has made me feel a bit better about having them done.  They may all come back OK for me but either way I will know and not be wondering 'what if' throughout my next cycle, and if not then the ISIS wont be able to ignore the results and will have to treat me accordingly.

SamOTM - good luck for your blood test on Monday (not that you'll need it!)

MummySam - how are you and little Amy doing? 

Lisa -   thanks for your message - have pm'd you and have everything crossed for you tomorrow - let us know how you get on.
Em - how are you doing?  

Well that's all from me - had a friend down to visit yesterday but she has now gone home and am having a quiet afternoon - DH has gone off to the football with his mate but they are now down the pub and am currently deciding whether to go and meet a very drunk DH in a couple of hours time or leave him to it!

Hope everyone else is OK and will be back on Monday to let you know how our appointment at the ISIS goes,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Spangle - excellent news, so many lovely eggies! Hope they all had a fab time in the dish   and that you got good news. Take it easy and pamper yourself, you deserve it. 

Cleo - sorry you are being messed up about the dates, it is very annoying. I hope as you say that the longer you d/reg will make your body more ready for the stimming. Glad the fibroids and cyst are not a problems. Yes, you are right, the problems I was having with my childhood friend were quite upsetting. But I hope now if we don't keep in touch, as sad as it may be with someone I know since I was 12, I will not be subjected to e-mails that are painful. I've noticed I've become quite impatient with people in general when it is linked to my IF problems, probably I'm becoming quite an nasty piece of work sometimes ....

Rachel - glad you had a good day with your friend, and hope that DH is back home in reasonable shape  

Lisa - good luck for the surrogacy meeting, hope it is positive.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

To the new PREGGYSAM - congratulations on your  .  I am so pleased for you.  I thought you must have been testing around now so came on to see how you were.  But I can see I am a little late.  Great news!

To everyone else - sorry but I have just flicked through the messages.  Hopefully soon I will have the time to update myself properly but until I do I am not even going to attempt to do personals.  Did manage to pick up that Spangle has just gone through EC though so Spangle just want to wish you all the best on your 2WW  .

Everything is great here.  Amy is really good and putting on weight well.  What I haven't been prepared for though is just how difficult it is to even get out of the house.  I try to get ready but by the time I manage to get everything together usually something will happen like Amy will need a feed or a nappy change.  I am sure it will all get easier soon!!!!

Sam


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - wishing you the very best of luck today - and I hope you come away from the meeting with some really positive thoughts about surrogacy 

Sam2007 - it was lovely to hear that Amy is doing really well -and soon, you will be such a pro at getting ready to go out that you will practically be abe to run out of the house! Will you be able to make the Meet on the 16th too?

Jo - it will be great to have you at the Meet too! I have only met 3 girls so far, and so like PreggySam I will have to learn everyone's names (well faces  !) too!

Rivka - you are not becoming a nasty piece of work   - I get quite short with 'well-wisher's - particularly those that says 'just relax' or 'you are so brave' - they would be exactly the same as us if they were in our situation. And, thanks for the pm - your name is now first on the list for the Meet!

Rachel - good luck for your appointment tomorrow - Gideon is a lovely man and will put you at ease immediately. You may bump into Spangle there if she is going in tomorrow too!

Spangle - how did the phone call go?  

Cleo - I hope that you had a good night away. And, as everyone else has said - those 4 extra days will make you properly down-regged. Have you asked if ISIS will pay for the extra 4 days of drugs?

Liz and Faith - it will be great to see you at the Meet too!

Liz - 'it's no yoke gettting old' - you are funny! How are you?

PreggySam - good luck for the blod test tomorrow (again, like someone else saud - you won't need it! It will be so high because of the twins you are carrying!

Nothing to report my end  - just hoping that everyone is OK?

lol,

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a quickie

Lisa - hope the meeting goes well today

Cleo - sorry to hear your baseline has been delayed, but like you say at least you'll be properly down-regged and so hopefully respond well to stims

Sam - great to hear that Amy is doing well, i'm sure you'll make it out the house soon.

Loui- great for organising the meet, but it looks like i'm not gonna make it as its one of the rare weekends DH and I are both off and as its MIL bday we really should make the effort to visit, unfortunately its manchester so its not like i could pop back for the meet.  i do so hope to meet you all soon though

Preggysam - hope all is well with you and your pregnancy symptoms are not making you too ill.

Spangle - hope your phonecall was good news yesterday and you have lots of lovely embies.

xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

24th Feb - Lisa Surrogacy meeting









25th Feb - Debs appt @ B/H
Rachel Appt ISIS

2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday











16th Mar - Our meet up 









17th Mar - SamOTM scan 

18th Mar - Cleo baseline scan









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday







[/color]


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

Well just got back from the surrogacy meeting and feel a bit mind blown,  everyone was really nice and made us feel very welcome and we've come away a lot clearer about how everything works and whats involved it really does seem the answer for us its just wether we can sort the finances out to go for it,  I know when i came home from the adoption meetings both Dh & I felt very negative and down but coming away today we felt very upbeat and positive don't get me wrong we're under no illusions but it feels that this is the best chance we have so we have decided to look into it further.

Thanks for all your messages wishing me luck today it means a lot to me as we were very apprehensive today and walking into the pub today not knowing what to expect was a bit daunting.

Debs - good luck tomorrow hunny - let me know how you get on 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend
love Lisa x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - so glad to hear it went well and you have come away feeling positive.  can i ask how much its gonna cost?

anyone heard from Spangle?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - thats fab news hun, so glad you have come away feeling positive after all the set backs you have had recently.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa, that is great news. I am so glad you are feeling more optimistic about the future. And having the meeting in a pub too? Bonus! If you don't mind me asking, what happens now then? Do they match you to a surrogate in this area and arrange meetings etc. I hope it all goes well.

Good luck to Debs and Rachel for your appointments tomorrow.

Hi to everyone. Sorry this is only a short message. I am meant to be concentrating on Heroes DVD, and DH is nagging me that I won't understand what is going on if I don't concentrate, so tarrar for now!

Hope you are all okay. Speak soon.

Love Julia


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies sorry no personals from me more of a question as im really worried for the last few times i have had my period about a week after i have been getting alot of pain  and feeling really blotted down the right side off my tummy lowish down and when ever i (sorry bout this bit but im worried) orgasum i get a sharp pain there to (sorry) and lastnight me and dh had sex and for ages after it was really painfull in my tummy,gonna speak to doc marfleet tomorrow but dose anyone else have this ? i have never had it before,it is still painfull today.i just dont want anything else to be wrong,or do u think im being really silly?any advice would help thanks guys.spk to u all soon.shelley


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hey Shelley, I'm not gonna be a lot of help i'm afraid as i have no idea really.  Hopefully Dr marfleet will be able to put your mind at rest tomorrow - did you have an appointment with her anyway?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

piepig hello my darlin how ru?glad u had a fab holiday,no i havent got an appointment with her i should have said something when we went the other week but it was not her we saw ,but this is cocerning me now.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

ps good luck for tomorrow hun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Shelley - hope you manage to talk to Dr Marfleet   Sorry cannot be sure what it is, but if you don't manage to talk to the dr ask to talk to a nurse, tehy usually can help.

Loui - thanks  

Lisa - really glad the surrogacy meeting was so positive! You deserve all the positive wibes you can get, after having quite a difficult time recently. I would alos be curious to know what happens now and how much it costs, if you don't mind, we may need to investigate into this too if clomid doesn't work.

Sam - glad to hear Amy and you doing well! Surely you'll be a pro at getting organised in no times, still early days ... 

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

its very quiet on here isn't it.

well our appointments today went well.  We've had our bloods taken and should get results in about 6 weeks, then assuming all Ok we can be matched with a recipient and hopefully start shortly after that.  They reckon April/May possibly, and seemed pretty sure they could fit it in before our holiday (although obviously that depends on my cycles and the recipients).  DH was able to produce a sample no problems this time and it was actually slightly improved on the previous one....same count but up to 50% motile rather than just a few (he almost cried he was so pleased!).  Am knackered now.....left for the clinic at 10.45 and got home at 5.30!!

Hope everyone else is well 

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Piepig~ So glad it all worked out today and great news about DH SA results     

Well our bloods came back at 254 today so pleased with that   We have our scan on 13th march at 7wks  

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thats great Sam - look forward to hearing if pumpkin and boo are both still around!!

Rachel - how did you get on today?

Shelley - did you manage to talk to someone?

Any news from Spangle?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

my arm hurts   I'm a big wimp i know but i had my HIV test today and now my arm is killing me!!   Sympathy please....  

Sam - fab news hun on your bloods!!!!

Deb - wow that is a long round trip, is it because you were there a long time or because its so far away from your house?? Glad all went well. Bless DH.

Shelley - how did you get on today hun??

I did have spangle's number but lost it   so i can't text her. i hope she's ok.  

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me as had to work late tonight but wanted to let you know our appointment at the ISIS went really well - you are all right Gideon seemed a really nice man and even made DH feel comfortable in asking a couple of questions.  Fortunately he didn't seem to mind that we've had a few more tests done at the Essex Fertilty Centre and is happy to plan the next cycle around anything they throw up (although was a bit unsure what he will do if the natural killer cells show up positive and said he will even call the doctor at the EFC to discuss this if they do).  We will be starting our next cycle next month so they have the results through before they do the schedule (which should make EC in April) and after looking at our notes he also plans to up my medication by quite a bit so hopefully will get more eggs next time and also try Gestone injections rather than  the cyclogest (much to DH's horror when I told him he'll have to give them   !).  Gideon also scanned me when we were there - I'm on day 14 so about to ovulate and it showed two dominant folicles on the left hand side - this is not the first time a scan has showed this and seems such a shame I can't get pg naturally but we'll be having some   tonight just in case!

Rivka - I also don't think you are being a nasty piece of work either and completely agree with Loui, that well wishers should keep their advice to themselves if they haven't been in this situation too and have nothing helpful to say  .

Lisa - have pm'd you but am so pleased the meeting went well yesterday.

Debs - that's brilliant news about your appointment and DH's sample  - fingers crossed you'll be all steam ahead for April    

Julia - I love heroes too - just watching the 2nd series on DVD at the moment.

Shelley - not to sure about your pain - you don't think it could be ovulation pain if it is on one side (I say this because ever since I have been on clomid I have always had quite sharp ovulation pains on the side I'm ovulating on for a few days before ovulation which is most often my right side and this seems to fit in with you having pains a week after AF ) or else possibly a cyst or something? - I agree with Debs and would contact Dr Marfleet or whoever you saw to discuss with them.

PreggySam - so glad that the blood results were good - bet you can't wait for that scan.

MummySam - good to hear from you.

Spangle - how are things with you?  All going well I hope.

Loui - just to let you know I think Sam2007 said she probably wouldn't make the meet before when I was compiling the list if you don't hear back soon. 

Cleo - poor you   - lots of sympathy from me and hope your arm feels better soon.

Well hello to everyone else - where are you all - it has been very quiet on here lately,

lots of love,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello I'm back    

Blimey, it has taken me HOURS to read all of the posts today, oh my god so much has been happening, I really don't know where to start 

Firstly

Preggy Sam No 2 - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on your  I am so so pleased for you, very jealous and tomorrow I'm applying to deed poll to change my name to SAM!!!! You must be over the moon, I bet your other children are so excited to be having another brother or sister..........or maybe even both 

Amy's Mum Sam - Thank you for letting me know about Amy's birth, it sounds a bit traumatic to say the least. When are we going to see some pictures?? Are you going to be able to make our meet?

Lisa - I'm glad that it went well yesterday, I was thinking of you on our way home. You'll have to fill me in properly very soon. Thanks for keeping me posted on the gossip and goings on  It was great to talk to you tonight, sorry I had to fly off 

Cleo - How are you feeling hun? I have got everything crossed for you and hope and pray this is your time  I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, don't worry, I'm sure he'll be fine 

Rachel - How are you getting on? I hope that your treatment gets going soon

Debs - You'll be at Bourne Hall doing your treatment before you know it, I know that it seems to take ages but it'll come round really quickly for you. Great news on hubbys SA results too

Em - sounds like you had a great birthday. I'm sorry that DS wants to still go to boarding school, try not to worry about it too much. Maybe when you visit some it will put your mind at rest. Kids often love boarding school and have a whale of a time, my Simon did!!

JoJo - I really hope that you do come to our meet, I for one would not be upset by you being there, like Amy's Mum and Sam you are another inspiration and you have acheived what we all desire. Hope to see you there xx

Spangle - How are you feeling? I've got everything crossed for you that its also your time, 2008 seems to of started off well for us, let it continue all year!!

Shelley - Did you getr any answers from your doctor or the hospital regarding your pains? I really hope that you get it sorted out. I'm really looking forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks, how is your tan lasting? I'm going for a sunbed tomorrow  I'm determined to keep it!! I'm doing the Race for Life on 11th May at Castle Park with a couple of friends, your welcome to join us hun

Cath - I'm glad to hear that your course went well, looking forward to trying your new choccys and bits at the next meet 

Julia - Hows the diet going hun? I hate diets but need to get back on one very soon! Mind you we've come back off hols with a nasty dose of Mombasa Express and I think that might give me a head start 

Rivka - Sounds like you've had some lovely walks lately, we did lots of walking on holiday, its so nice to just wander around people (or monkey in our case!) watching. Have you booked your flights to go and see your Mum and Dad yet?

Loui - How are you getting on? I've got everything crossed for you and hope that it all goes well for you 

Laura - I'm glad that you have spoken to Sarah and had some pressure taken off you, how are you getting on at WW?

Well I think that I've got everyone?? We had a bit of a stressful journey home, our flight from Nairobi to Heathrow on Saturday was cancelled but Virgin put us in a lovely hotel, all expenses paid and put us on the flight yesterday, plus we came home 1st class  it was amazing. It was good really as both Si and I were really poorly on Saturday with this bug thing and spend most of the day in bed or in the loo  I hope it clears up soon as we both feel really rough, good for the weight loss though  

I've brought the list forward for the meet, have we sorted out a time yet?

Good to be back girls (in a way!!)

Take care

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxxx

MEET DATE SUNDAY 16th MARCH

Cleo- 
Rachel - 
Tricksy - Definite
Debs - ?maybe
Em - maybe?? 
Sam Amy's Mum -
Preggy Sam No 2 - Definite
JoJo - 
Rachel - 
Spangle - 
Shelley - 
Cath - 
Lisa - Definite
Julia -
Rivka -
Loui -
Laura -


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Fab to see you back tricksy   What a pain about ur flightsbut sounds like you did alright out of it    First class hey.... I've always wanted to go first class but can never justify the added cost   

Count me in as a yes for the meet please  

Rach~ Glad the appt went well sweetie..... Good luck with the BMS marathon now    

Spangle~ How r you hunny?? Hope everything is o.k??  

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Tricksy - welcome back! Hope you had a fab holiday, sorry about the flights and your tummies though .. Hope you feel better soon. Yes, I booked flights (end of March).

Debs - glad it all was positive, well done for DH   Hope you're matched soon.

Shelley - hav eyou managed to talk to Dr Marfleet?

Cleo - poor you   hope you hand heals soon!!

Rachel, Loui -   thing is that this friend is not just a well wisher, she's someone who has huge problems herself and was discussing with me plans to give up her son - understandably I couldn't react to it in any friendly way so she was crossed, althought she's a childhood friend best solution is for us to break contact unfortunately.

Rachel - have fun tonight   and best of luck for good results!

PreggySam - excellent blood results, must be nice for you to get extra reassurance. How have your children reacted? They must be excited.

Chathie - hi if you're reading us  

Julia, Lisa, Liz, Sam2007 - hi!

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi there!

Tricksy - welcome back! Glad you have a fab holiday 

SamMoon - great result! Bet you can't wait for your scan results!

Rivka - I'm sorry that you have to break ties from your friend 

PiePig - excellent news about egg sharing at BH! Bet you can't wait to start!

Rachel - I'm glad you came away from ISIS with such positive vibes -and hopefully the bms means that you don't have to go through another IVF!

Now a me-post I'm afraid:

Had a chat with my best friend last night about her donating her eggs to me. Bourn Hall have advised her different things to me - it's so annoying  and is dleaying things. One nurse told me that she could have her Day 2 hormones tested this month and another one told her that she has to wait until 3 clear AF's after coming off the progesterone-only pill (which means she tests at the end of March, not now). Although I have no real problem with this, I had asked the nurse I spoke to to confirm with the consultant whether taking the prog. only pill will alter her Day 2 results. He said no, hence me being advised that she could test this month. The other nurse didn't even ask the consultant! Also, with my cmv negative status, we still don't know whether she is a match -and she is now not being asked to test her status until her hormone results come out clear! Yet another delay   

What it all means is that another 1-2 months delay pushes us closer to the July deadline that my friend has set - after this time she is no longer available to donate. This is even more salient now because she told me last night that she had just heard that they are moving abroad in July for 2 years (he is in the Forces) - so we have to fit a donor cycle in before July.

However, as my DH say's this could all be fate, because we are going to a clinic in Spain in April for our initial donor egg consultation and we may be matched soon after, and so I could get a BFP before my friend and I are given the go ahead to cycle. So, I am leaving it all in the hands of God.

That's my rant over 

One more thing - I have just heard that I have to pay for the tea, coffee and stickies *in advance * of our Meet, so please could you all pm me as soon as, to confirm you are attending. I will then pm my address to you as you respond so that you can send a fiver in the post to me. *They want confirmed numbers by MONDAY next week.*. So far, only one of you has pm'd me! I have asked that the room is available from 3pm (but this can be changed if any of you have strong views on this) and the bar in our room *may* be opened at 6.30 (although I still wait their confirmation on this). Sorry to rant on!

Loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rivka~ We haven't told the children yet.... just want to wait for the scan to make sure everything is where it should be ect b4 telling them as they are too young to understand if there was a problem   Fingers crossed though that all will be fine and i'm sure they will be very very excited!!  

Loui~ So sorry to hear about the delays hunny but as you said it could be fate       

Sam xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Tricksy:
Wellcome back hun, Glad you had a nice holiday, When do you start back at work bet your not looking forward to that.

Preggysam:
Glad the blood was all fine. I can understand about not telling your other kids.

Lisa:
So pleased the meet went well. Maybe it is just the way you are meant to go.

Amy'smum:
Glad all is well with you both. Are you feeling back to normal now.

Shelley:
Hope you get to talk to someone so they can give some advice.

Spangle:
Hope you are ok. You haven't got ohss?

Rivka:
Where are you in your cycle now? Must be in the 2ww.

Debs:
I'm so please your appointment went well and dh's sample was better, Will you still need icsi if they are more motile.

Hi everyone else hope you are well.

take care
Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Loui -   about the delay and confusion. Keeping fingers crossed that it is indeedmeant to be, would be lovely if you have your bfp early and your friend can share the happiness with you before they move abroad  

Liz - I'm on 28doc, so definitely 2ww. A couple of days now and - if af does not appear (PLEASE DON'T!) I'm testing ...

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Liz - yes definately still ICSI as there are so few, but more motile hopefully means healthier so they should have a better batch to choose from if that makes sense.  Just gotta get my green form filled in and sent back in the next week or so!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - thanks for trying to organise the meet, I did bring forward the list that you started, I've copied it below again for us.

If I can be totally honest  we normally meet up around 12 o/c as we do tend to rabbit for England and most of us normally slope off around 5, I have to leave around then (in the winter) as I've got the horses to do, so I don't think that it will be a late one. I know that you are really busy with your PHD, infertility clinic investigations etc and I hope that you don't mind me saying so and I really hope I havn't upset you  If its a pain for you everyone is welcome to come round to mine, although my lounge is not the biggest and its a bit cold for the garden  Then we could just all bring something to eat and we can come and go and we please?? I'm still happy to go to the Garrison but if we could meet earlier it would be better.

*MEET DATE SUNDAY 16th MARCH

Cleo- 
Rachel - 
Tricksy - Definite
Debs - ?maybe
Em - maybe?? 
Sam Amy's Mum -
Preggy Sam No 2 - Definite
JoJo - Said Yes if its ok with us all - its fine with Tricksy
Rachel - 
Spangle - Definite 
Shelley - 
Cath - 
Lisa - Definite
Julia - Definite
Rivka -
Loui - Definite
Laura - 
*

Rivka - Got everything crossed for you hun  

Liz - I'm back at work tomorrow  I want to be a 'lady that lunches'  or rather rides all day 

We are both feeling a little better today after being very ill again last night but I am def going back to work tomorrow, it will only be a 3 day week so thats not too bad.

ok, just a short one tonight as I'm off to do some dinner, chicken cesear salad   yum yum

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Count me in for the meet. Sorry, I thought I had said earlier that I would be coming along. Tricksy, looking at it now, I agree that meeting earlier would be better. If space will be an issue you are all more than welcome round here again. Let me know and I will get Gordon to get the hoover out  

Tricksy, glad to see you back safe and sound. I am looking forward to seeing any pics you may have. 

Emma, hope you are okay. Was nice to chat to you yesterday  

Lisa, have you had any further thoughts about the surrogacy meeting info? I can't wait to hear all about it. 

Louie, I agree, I think everything happens for a reason, so go with the flow and see what happens.

Shelley, sorry I could not help regarding the pains. Were you able to speak to anyone about it? I hope you are okay.

Spangle, you okay??  

Debs, great news about the sample. I think it can fluctuate, depending on a lot of factors. Men's health at the time of taking the sample can alter the count. My friend's husband had pneumonia which knocked all his sperm on their backs, but 2 months later she was pregnant when they had revived. Hope everything goes quickly for you.

Rivka, fingers crossed for you. Let us know as soon as you know anything. I am hoping our run of bad luck on this board has run out.

Cleo, Awww poor you and your arm. I am sending you big  . Is it feeling better?  (is that enough sympathy?? Hope it sounded sincere!!)

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all okay. I am feeling shattered but it is Hotel Babylon and the final of Ladette to Lady on tonight, so no early night for me! (I am addicted to the telly!!!)

See you all soon.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Hope you are allOK.

Sorryhave read through but struggling to catch up!

Loui - Sorry for your frustrations   hope things become clearer very soon.

Cleo - sorry for the delay in tx, not long now though, thanks for the PM, will explain in a sec.

Shelley, Rachel and Piepig - glad you all had good appointments.

Rivika -    

Sam - Excellent news about your bloods, praying for a lovely heartbeat on the 13th  

Tricksey - Welcome home!

I am up for the meet, sorry Loui, did you say you are PM'ing your address to everyone? Sorry bit late but will come clear in a sec.

Lisa great news about surry meeting, and glad you feel positive, please let us know more when you do  

Hello to everyone else  

Sorry for my absense! Computer died!!! Got a new one today! Well news is on Friday of the 20 18 were good to use and 14 fertilised. As of Monday all 14 had divided and were between 4 and 8 cell. We are booked for transfer tomorrow at 3.45! Will not know how many will have survived until we get there (they just said they would contact us if there was a problem, a no news is good news approach, so   ) I am really hoping for 2, that would make me happy! 

Must say felt REALLY crap this time think I might have had mild OHSS my stomach up to unde my boobs has been SSSOOOO swollen and uncomfy, hurt when I walked, full of trapped wind (when it did come from both ends) Been havong LOADS of pain killers and today is the first day I have felt "right". I must say I feel better having extra days to recover feel more ready to have themn back!

Anyway sorry it was a while but I am back now


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle - so glad you are ok hunny, i have been worried about you   thats fantastic news on the amount of eggs fertalizing (sp) do so hope tomorrow brings really good news for you     for your embies and hope all goes well with transfer  

Tricksy - hunny your home    at last, feels like you have been away for an age, i have missed you- looking forward to hearing all about your holiday  

Just a quickie im afraid - ds is off to manchester tomorrow so want to spend some time with him, we looked around boarding school today and he is even more keen to go, it looks good if im honest,   my baby................... 

 everyone else
Emms


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Spangle - Phew!!!  was beginning to worry about you.  fantastic news.  Hope all goes well for ET tomorrow and you're the next ISIS success story xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

27th Feb - Spangle ET









2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course










3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday











16th Mar - Our meet up 









17th Mar - SamOTM scan 

18th Mar - Cleo baseline scan









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Juliapeaches said:


> Debs, great news about the sample. I think it can fluctuate, depending on a lot of factors. Men's health at the time of taking the sample can alter the count. My friend's husband had pneumonia which knocked all his sperm on their backs, but 2 months later she was pregnant when they had revived. Hope everything goes quickly for you.


still less than 0.5 million/ml though....so guess thats about 250,000 motile sperm!!! still seems a lot doesn't it when you think you only need one. Just need to keep our fingers crossed that they stay this good and don't become crap again before treatment!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

My heart beat is going through the roof at the moment. I have some news that I want to share with you all.

Well, you know last week I said I had got to day 49 of my cycle, well, I got to day 50 and decided to do a test, and to my utter amazement got a BFP. I think I will be 8 weeks on Thursday, although dates won't be confirmed until my 12 week scan.

I have been so worried about telling you all.  The only thing that I can say I have done differently is go for reflexology regularly with DH (I can give anyone the details of the reflexologist I have been seeing) and DH has been eating pumpkin seeds which are high in zinc.

Considering we were told that ICSI was the only way to get pregnant, I am totally in shock. We were on the brink of seriously thinking about going to Norway, and had got the details and costs through from there. 

I am feeling quite scared at the moment, because of the miscarriage 2 years ago, and am trying to be realistic about things. 

I hope everyone is okay with my news. I SO want everyone to be pregnant, that I feel a bit guilty about this, seeing as I have James already.  

I love you all, and pray with all my heart that you all get a positive too, as you all so deserve it. 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

OMG!!!! Julia!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow Julia - that is FANTASTIC news!!!!!!!!     

Loui xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all - 

Julia - OMG!!!  That is fantastic news - CONGRATULATIONS       - silly you for feeling guilty about it and worrying about telling us when you should be on top of the world - I know I would be.  I am not sure if I am speaking for myself, but I think it is wonderful to have a natural miracle and for me I think it gives us all hope that this could happen for any of us when we least expect it, especially when you had been told you wouldn't get pg naturally.  Although most my hopes to get PG are realistically focused on IVF I would do anything to avoid that and for it to happen this way.  Tell us more - have you told your GP yet?  Any plans for a scan?  Also although I know it must be difficult when you have had a MC in the past, but remember that you went full term with James and there is no reason why you won't do so again - think positive!!!! 

Tricksy -   welcome back from your hols - the board has been much quieter without you! Glad you and DH are feeling better today -  it is horrible coming back from a holiday when you are unwell and should really be feeling rested.

Loui - I have pm'd you with my details for the meet (put me down for a definite Tricksy) but am so sorry   to hear about the further delay though in checking if your friend can be an egg donor - it must be so annoying that they are giving you both different advice   and while I am really hoping you won't need your friend's eggs at all, I'm sure you know my feelings about having a back up plan by know if not only to take the pressure off a bit when you have your first try with the donor eggs, and it just doesn't seem to make sense that they won't do a CMV test at this stage - what is the reason for this? - is there no way you can't persuade them to do it sooner?

Spangle - brilliant news about your eggs and I am hoping you get two top quality blasts to be put back tomorrow    .  Sorry though you have been feeling a bit rough since the EC, but I think that is one of the possible reasons that blasts are more successful as your body is more recovered after the 5 day gap - make sure you get plenty of rest tonight.

Emma - not sure what I can say to make you feel better about ds going to boarding school but just want to give you a big 

Rivka - sorry for misunderstanding the situation with your friend but I think you have made the right decision - also am hoping that AF does not come and you will be the next BFP on here on a few days time  

Lisa - how are you? What are your plans now following the surrogacy meeting?

Hello to everyone else.

Not much news from me - I've worked out today though that by the time I start down regging next month my next IVF is now going to be at the end of April which seems an age away - I'm so impatient and hoping hard that it comes around quick.

Bye for now,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry about my short post there i got so excited reading Julias news i hit the button before i finished  

Julia -WooooooooHooooooooooooo My heart just started palpertating when i read your post and honest as i was reading my face lit up with happiness for you - DH says congratulations too!!!!  I'm soooooooooooo happy for you hun OMG you must be in shock!!!  Shame i can't do reflexology on myself isn't it!  Its weird actually as my reflexology teacher has asked if i would go in her classes to help her students on a Tuesday night and she said they would all practise on me........so i'm deffo gonna do that   

Spangle - Glad your ok......I was getting worried about you - Good luck for ET 

Tricksy - Good to speak to you yesterday - Hope you & Si are both feeling better,  did you have a nice day off today?

Debs - Great news on DH's results,  Glad all went well at your appointment

Rachel - Good luck for the   marathon 

Loui - Hope you get things sorted with your donor,  Thanks for organising the meet - I'm definately up for it,  An earlier meet would be better as we tend to gass for so long 

Rivka - Everything crossed for you  

Right i have totally run out of time sorry   I've been running around like blue ass wotsit all night i'm cream crackered,  I didnt get in till 6.30ish and have got waylayed all night on the phone etc.,

love Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

Julia and Gordon, I am so so pleased for you both  

You should not of been worried about telling us that you are pregnant, you should be shouting it from the roof tops 

ALL of us on here, are or have been in the same boat at some time. We all have the burning desire to have a baby, be it our 1st, 2nd, 3rd or even 4th. Just because you have one child does not take away the yearning for another. I am so so pleased for you, a bit jealous I have to admit  I think that your reflexologist is going to be very busy now!!! I'm ringing her tomorrow  

Where's your ticker??!!

Lots of Love

Tricksy and ChubbyHubby xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Tricksy, sorry for keeping it to myself for so long!   Rachel, I went to the GP on Monday and the scan will be in about 4 weeks' time, so I will be analysing every twinge between now and then. Thanks for your call Tricksy, and your text Lisa. I am certain that the reflexology helped (so everyone get going to see Lisa!). 

Tricksy, I will send you Brenda's number.

Thanks again everyone. You are all such great caring friends - thanks for being there for me.

Julia xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

WooHoo Julia thats fantastic news am absolutely over the moon for you and Gordon.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Julia - congratulations again!

Tricksy - of course we can meet earlier at the Officer's Mess - initially I suggested lunch, tea or evening drinks and the majority went for afternoon tea so I took a stab in the dark for the start time. 

Thanks to you all for your lovely messages regarding my ever changing situation regarding donor eggs - they mean a lot to me.

Everyone - how about we all have lunch at home and then meet at 1 o'clock? Does that suit the majority? Again, please let me know your views and pm me with your full names and car details (make, model, colour and registration). I'll then give you my address so that you can send me a fiver in the post to cover the cost of the tea and stickies. I have to let them know numbers by this Friday. 

Loui xxx

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia -       hunny     i too am smiling from ear to ear - sweetie you so deserve this - its the best news i have heard for ages, i am so so happy for you, Gordon and little James - and im looking forward to sharing this whole experience with you - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh     im so excited     PreggyJulia    Biggggggg hugs to you     oh ps you silly moo, you know most of us so well and you KNOW how much we all care for each other and your wonderful news can only make us happy for you - Love to you xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Well ds went off to Manchester today, he was so excited - i shed a tear when i got home, didnt let him see me upset - when will i ever get used to the fact he is becoming a young adult?? it so hard  

Be back later
Em x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Julia - so pleased for you woohoo|! How amazing you must be in disbelief. CONGRATULATIONS so happy for you and just goes to show we have 2 natural pg after tx now so gives faith that it is never impossible.   you have made me smile, also cry but my emotions are manic at the moment


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle - have you heard from ISIS today? how are you embies?     for later


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Em, no will not hear anything today unless it is bad news, so praying for no call.
Will find out what we have when we get there which is pretty scary


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Spangle - thanks for the pm hon. Good luck today - I am thinking of you.

Loui xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oops - forgot to say:

PiePig - somehow my dates got missed off the list! Could you put in on the 7th Apr 08: Initial Donor Egg consultation at the IM, Barcelona please?

Thanks,

Loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Julia~ OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news!!! CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY   so very very pleased for you.... we'll be due around the same sorta time!!! YAY     

Spangle~ Fab news sweetie.... going to be waiting to hear how u get on tomorrow hunny     

Sam xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Julia - Wow hunny I'm so pleased on ur   I've had a cry but it is out of happiness for u and Gordon (plus my hormones are all over the place lol) I know how u feel about the gulity bit too, but as u know everyone is sooo great on here, that everyone on this thread is happy for u xxx

Tricksy - Glad ur home safe from ur hols. 1st class........u'll b to posh to talk to us commoners lol.

Spangle - Good news on ur embies, u'll b pupo from this afternoon. Good luck hunny.

Emma -   They do grow up pretty quickly don't they, Reece my eldest is 16 in March (scary).

Rivka -   thoughts coming ur way hun.

Rachel - time will fly by. b4 u know it April will b here.

Sam - U thought the 2ww was bad, it will seem ages until ur scan comes round.

Thats it for me. Thank you to.........whoever offered me a lift (pregnancy takes all ur brain cells away) I would appreciate it very much. Not even told Dan about it yet lol

Love to every1

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Spangle - lots of luck for today    

Julia - WOW!!! What amazing news! I'm so so happy for you (a bit jealous but happy all the same  ). As others said it gives us all hope, with James you had to have clomid but now it's a natural BFP which just goes to show we all have hope. You are such a caring friend and sweet of you to wonder about how we'll take it   now you can see we are all thrilled for you.

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies,

tricksy:- welcome home hunny ive missed u,looking forward to hearing all about it ,no my tan has faded now it dosent last long,hope ur over ur bug now.look forward to seing u soon. 

julia:-thats the most amazing news im soooooooooo pleased for and gordon,just goes to show it can happen,no need to worry but the weight lose now      ,cant wait to see u and give u the biggest hug ever.take care hunny. 

hi to everyone else,phoned doc marfleet but she is on long term sick leave so the secutary told me to go to the doctors so i went yesterday im on antibiotics think i may have an ifection and today i had my clymedia test done and wee sample she done a sample higher up inside to see if there is some sort of infection apparently i have protine in my urine not sure what that means so once again im waiting on the results,if nothing comes back then they want to do a scan.so thats it really but it has worried me,thanks to everyone that sent me messages.kia is not very happy either she went into the vets yesterday and had an operation on her eyes,so she dose not like me at the moment ,but her eyes look fantastic.well thats it from me looks like 2008 going to be all our year for BFP.bring it on.

loiu:- im defo coming i will pm u later with my details just incase i do drive ,thank u for ogganizzing all this with everything else ur going through if u need any help just shout.take care hunny.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow Julia thats great I'm so excited for you both. Roll on your 12w scan, At least you are 8w gone already.

I would like to come to the meet but can only do the earlier time as Faith has tea about 5.

Jo:
It was me who offered a lift and thats fine will pm times and mob num.

Take care Liz x x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Spangle:
Good luck tomorrow fingers crossed for you. Hope we have another bfp on here that would be three in a month!!!!!!!!

Liz xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Will pop on properly later when DH at squash but just wanted to let you know 2 lovely blasts on board and 3 have been frozen   

Just the wait now really nervous, epecially get paranoid when you say another as I think statistacally (spelling!) speaking I will be lucky for a bfp!

But I have promised lots of PMA this time (although I can not be as confident as Sam was!)

Speak to you all later


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangle - that is fantastic news, hope that you've got your feet up and your resting

Loui - I will pm you my details, I think that I'm getting a lift with Lisa so its just me  1 o/c is good for me

Did anyone feel the earthquake last night? it woke me up at 4.30am, my bed shook and the phones on the bedside table vibrated, I thought some idiot was texting me!!!

I've brought forward the list, I've got a copy of it too as I think the thread will be locked tomorrow. I have shamelessly put a link up to my Just Giving page for the Race for Life, please if you can, sponsor me, I want to raise as much as I can 

Hope that everyone else is ok?

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxxx

2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday











16th Mar - Our meet up 









17th Mar - SamOTM scan 

18th Mar - Cleo baseline scan









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









7th April - Loui Initial Donor Egg consultation at the IM, Barcelona









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! * http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny *









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations Julia, fab news hun!!!


Spangle -       

Thats all folks, got to do my planning and i'm knackered. love to all


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Spangle - that is fantastic news! And 3 blasts in the freezer too! What a result! 
[fly]               [/fly]

Love,

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just added a fews dates Tricksy....thank god you can take over the list again!!

Loui- so sorry your date wasn't on the list - it was on one but then I seemed to have lost it again!!

2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday








- Cleo baseline scan









7th March - Lisa hospital appointment

13th Mar - SamOTM scan 

14th Mar - Livvy's birthday











16th Mar - Our meet up 









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









7th April - Loui Initial Donor Egg consultation at the IM, Barcelona









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! * http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny *









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Deb & Johns wedding anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve wedding anniversary


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Brilliant news Spangle - PUPO!!!!  lets keep the BFPs rolling


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just noticed my base line scan date is on the list on 18th march, its actually on monday 3rd march! Please don't scare me!! After Monday i will have lots of scans to add!!!      Pie pig or tricksey!!

Planning done!!   Takes bloody ages, started after school 3.25 and just finished a week of Numeracy   . Only 9 more subjects to go!!

Julia           made up for you hun. What a lovely way to find out too, not waiting through the dreaded 2ww. I hope all this good news is going to rub off on me! I've posted my congrats again cos i was in a rush last time!!


Going to make a cup of red bush and have a yogurt now...i lead the high lifedon't i??    

Thanks for the sympathy regarding my arm too


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo31 said:


> well you may (or may not) have noticed my ticker for my baseline scan has changed. ISIS called yesterday to say that the consultant would not be in on the day they had planned for ec so they were moving it to the 18th march,


Your own fault honey!!! you confused me  .....have changed it for you!

You asked earlier if monday took so long cos it was such a long journey....its an hour away (compared to 30mins to ISIS), so they made all our appointments on the one afternoon to save us driving back and forth....it went like this 12pm DH SA (took 15 mins but allowed extra time for us due to problems before)
1pm - blood tests and paperwork (took 30mins)
2pm- counsellor (30mins)#
3pm - consultation (40mins)....20 mins to sort out invoice as complicated due to egg share and then home!!! so really lots of waiting around but its the only way they could fit it all in apparantly and I'm really grateful they made the effort so we don't have to keep going back for short appts.

You drink redbush tea?? I tried it at the weekend cos i figured ti must be better than decaf and it made me extremely ill.....DH almost called 999!!!

xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ps. julia do you have date for your scan?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Piepig/Tricksy~ My scan is on march 13th not the 17th  

Thanks sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

PiePig said:


> cleo31 said:
> 
> 
> > well you may (or may not) have noticed my ticker for my baseline scan has changed. ISIS called yesterday to say that the consultant would not be in on the day they had planned for ec so they were moving it to the 18th march,
> ...


was talking about egg collection hun being moved to the 18th, but wasn't clear  Sorry hun.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Changed yours as well Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

Spangle  - Great news honey!  PUPO PUPO!  Are you having anytime off work?  

Cleo - How are you feeling?  So are you still taking the pill and then after baseline you start on stimms?

Piepig - Thats really good of the clinic to work your appointments all on the same day 

Emma - Not long till your fear of flying course.....thinking of you (you know i have the same problem)  Let me know how it goes.
  about your DS it must be really hard for you.

Jo - Good to hear from you.......I wondered what had happened to you - Looking forward to finally meeting you at long last 

Shelley - Hope all ok with your test results,  and poor Kia bless her hope she doesnt have the hump with you for too long

SamOTM - Great blood results - you must be thrilled!

Julia - My DH is thrilled for you to and wants to say "Congratulations" to Gordon and Little Mo.....sorry he doesn't know who i'm going on about when i say "Julia"     

Tricksy - How was going back to work?  Bet everyone was jealous of your tan?  I'll sponsor you for the race for life, bring your form to the meet.

Rachel - How are you?   

Well i have tomorrow off........wooooohooooo  Dh off with me so looking forward to having a day out,  Still trawling through the surrogate stuff and doing research,  need to come up with some ideas of raising cash!   We've got some big decisions to think about  

Oh by the way.........I got a "fairy godmothers" card tonight from my friends little boy for Sunday.......it was so sweet i cried 

Hope everyone's ok
love Lisa x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me - had a stressful day at work today and have come home late and broke my new year rule of not drinking on a school night and had a couple of glasses of wine (even worse DH is out - that is bad on the alcoholic scale and especially when I've been on at him lately to cut down!).  Still never mind - feel lots less stressed now and a bit tipsy   !

Lisa - think we posted the same time yesterday but lucky you having a whole class of reflexology students to practice on you - let me know if your teacher wants any more patients   !  Hope you have a nice day off tomorrow with DH - going anywhere nice?

Loui - have pm'd you but 1 pm is fine with me for the meet (as is any time really - think dh is playing golf that day).

Shelley - glad you have spoken to your GP and you are getting things sorted - hope it's not too long till your results come.

Spangle - that's fantastic news about your blasts - plus 3 to spare (not that you'll need them)!!  Big congrats on getting to PUPO status and hoping the TWW will pass quickly for you     .

Tricksy - I will sponsor you - remind me nearer the time if I forget.

Cleo - your baseline scan has come round quick and here's hoping you'll catch some of this BFP dust too   !

Hello to everyone else,

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Spangle - well done, excellent results! So now PUPO, sending lots of   your way. 

Shelley - I think protein in urine is just a urine infection, they are a nuisance but not something to worry about, hope they sort you out quick!

Lisa - have a lovely day off together. Doing anything nice? DH and me planning a day off together in a couple of weeks, now we both have very busy time at work but it'll calm down then and definitely we'll need the rest   Your fairy godmother card sounds so sweet, almost made even me   so lots of luck with the surrogacy plan, you'll be a wonderful mum.

Rachel - a bit of what you fancy is good for you   hope you have a relaxing evening.

Emma -   about DS, what tough decisions for you.

Jo - good to hear from you and that you're doing well.

Rivka x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning,

Just a quick one!

Lisa - you card sounds so sweet! I am really praying that the surrogacy is the answer and you can do this, I know I do not KNOW you KNOW you (if that makes sense) but you seem such a genuine lovely person with so much love who could make such a good mum and with DH offer such a lovely home and life to any child. Thinking of you  . 
In answer to you question, am off work since EC, go back on 10th March, test day   I was made redundant Feb last year for a Company that would have no understanding of what we are doing. Started a new job in May last year and decided within a month or 2 of being there to be staight with them said we had had IVF and wanted to go again soon my boss has been fab let me have all the time I need for appointments, agreed I take 1st week as sick and I have taken a week holiday, only my boss and a director know as far as I am aware, been really great and made a big difference to the hole experiance! 

Julia- still well chuffed for you  

Cleo - hello hun, soundslike you have loads of work on, remember to try and relax, are work being supportive? I know you said they were a bit funny when you told them you were going again? 

Rachel - My DH is golfing that day to I think   Do not fel bad about the wine, some times it is what you need and your not going made so do not be hard on yourself, if it relaxed you and made you feel better surely this is more important. Not like your a wino is it? 

Loui - hope you are OK, by brave I meant trying to organise all of us, place, times, depositis etc, hats off to you you are doing a fab job  

Sam - Your bloods were high, twins I reacon! How you feeling? Who did your embryo transfer? I had Sarah she was great I felt NOTHING!

Liz - Faith will have loads of room to cause trouble and loads of people to keep an eye on her so should be fine, look forward to seeing you.

Tricksey - how are you getting on? Back to reality hey, must be a shock! Read a couple of your posts I just wanted to say to you I admire your honesty you mentioned about feeling jealous of the recent BFP's! You are so lovely and it is obvious you are geniunely happy but it is natural to feel like that as at the end of the day we are all so happy for one another but ultimately it is what we want for ourselves! Hope that comes across how I mean it but I just wanted to say I admire you for it  

Piepig - glad you got all your appointments in a day, makes a big difference! Do you  mind me asking how does the cost of egg sharing work, do you still pay something or is it free? Did the ISIS not do egg share or was it a cost thing? (ISIS are pricey!)

Does anyone speak to Cath? Is she OK?

Em -not long till your fear of flying course, how are you feeling, what does it involve do you fly the same day?

Lady - how are you? Not been on for a while?

Rivka, when are you testing    

Hello to everyone else  

Have a nice day  

Spangle xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Spangle - that wasn't a quick post - it was a huge one!!! You asked PiePig about whether ISIS do an egg-share program - Gideon told me that they have just started one! My understanding from Bourn Hall (where PiePig is and where I will be going to have Egg Donation from my best friend (if I don't get a BFP from Spain and if she is a cmv-match) is that egg sharer donors pay just for the cost of the tests (about £500 from memory). The egg sharer recipient covers the cost of drugs for both women and for EC/ET etc too. So, it's a brilliant way for egg share donors to get a really inexpensive cycle, but, they have to come to terms with the fact that half their eggs are going to another lady who may get a BFP. Egg share donors are incredible, brave and wonderful ladies to offer half their eggs to someone like me, and I love them all the more for their selflessness.   (lecture over!). PiePig I think you are one fantastic lady   

Cath pm'd me yesterday and is doing fine. She is coming to the Meet too - yay!

The list of confirmed names for the Meet is as follows:

Rivka
Sam(Moon)
Cleo
Rachel
Cath
Spangle
Tricksy
Lisa
Julia
Liz
(and me!) 

I think there are still a few names from Tricksy's/PiePig's list that I haven't heard from. 

If someone's name isn't on the list above who has already pm'd me, please could you pm me again (I have a very small brain, and forget to do things sometimes!).

Please keep your names coming in (pm me with your full name, car make, model, colour and registration). I'll then pm you with my address for the fiver's. . 

Liz - there is loads of room in the Mess for Faith, and the facilities there are very comfortable and clean for baby changing etc. Pm me if you are coming, and whether you need an extra pot of hot water for bottles/heating up food etc.  

Loui xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Loui:
You say about eggsharing at isis being new but Faith was part of an egg share cycle nearly 2 years ago. I decided not to find out if the recipient got a positive didn't need that messing with my head if you no what I mean.

Julia:
I don't think I could wait 4w to find out if everything was fine can you not ask Isis for a scan as you have had treatment there. Just to put my mind at rest!!!! LOL 

Rivka:
Have you tested yet fingers crossed for you hun.

Spangle:
I think you will def get a bfp all good things come in threes eh! Faith is so sweet at the mo she is like a human hoover!!!!!

Debs:
How is it going with the green form. It's tough trying to think of things to write isn't it. Pm if you want to ask anything about it.

Em:
Sorry ds is still keen on going. I am glad you thought it looked nice. Hope when he's there he changes his mind.

Rachel:
Don't beat yourself up about having a drink with all the stress tx brings it's a wonder we all haven't been sectioned!!! 

Tricksy:
Hows work crap I bet. What are you and dh's plan for the future are you having a fet next?

Cleo:
Hope the baseline scan goes well.

Laura:
Hope you are well and not studying to hard.

Pregsam:
Hope the sickness is not to bad hun.

Lisa:
Can you increase your mortgage to fund the surrogacy?

Take care 
Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning all 

Well I am at work and I want to be at home! there is so much to do with washing etc and I really can't be assed to do this working lark, its crap!!! I think that I'm going to start doing the lottery again, I would love it if Si and I had enough money for us both not to work, spending 3 1/2 weeks with him was wonderful and I wish we had more time together  well its nearly the weekend and I'm off to O2 with my best friend on Saturday night to see Westlife   can't wait 

Liz - Faith sounds like she is really coming into her own now, I bet you have to have eyes in the back of your head! Can't wait to see her again, its been ages. Si and I did talk a little about our next treatment on holiday but it just made us both feel really stressed just talking about it, thinking about getting cover at work etc so we went for a swim instead!! We will probably use the frosties first as 1. its a lot cheaper and 2. If it does'nt work then we are back at square one and can decide if we want to have a full cycle again or just go and nick one from somewhere  DISCLAIMER!! FF does not condone in any way shape or form the stealing of babies/children by desperate women


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning everyone.

Thank you all so much for your well wishes and messages. It really means so much to me to have such wonderful friends. I hope to be there for you all when you all get some good news in the not too distant future.

Lisa -  your card sounded lovely. Awww, bless him. We MUST think of some ways to raise some funds for you. I have some stuff that could be car booted. I was going to do one but there is not enough stuff for just me to do one, but you are more than welcome to have the stuff to sell and put the proceeds towards your surrogacy plans. Let me know cos it is cluttering up the landing at the moment! I will put my thinking cap on and try and think of some ways of raising some cash for you. (love Little Mo xx)

Shelley - Sorry to hear about your infection. Hope it gets sorted out soon. Hope Kia forgives you soon too. I have been eating like a pig lately! 

Cleo - sounds like you have been so busy with school work. Don't overdo it on the redbush! I wonder why it made PiePig so ill? Am I still giving you a lift to the meet? If anyone else needs a lift, just let me know. I don't mind collecting anyone. 

Rachel - Don't beat yourself up over one glass/bottle of wine once in a while. Sounds like you needed it. Have one for me next time too, okay? 

Loui - Thank you so much for organising the meet. I have PM'd you but could not remember what you wanted to know. Let me know your address and I will send the money to you.

Sam - hope you are okay, I can't wait to find out if you are having twins!! That would be amazing, hard work but amazing!!

Liz - I am looking forward to seeing Faith (and you of course!) at the meet. I bet she has grown since we last saw her at Shelley's. I also thought about having a private scan, I know the Oaks do them too. We are off to Center parcs next week so I might arrange something for when I get back.

Tricksey - Hope you are feeling better. I am glad you had a wonderful holiday. Have you any pics? I hope Amber did not miss you too much. I will sponser you for the race for life in a mo - I have had so many requests that I am sure half the people I know are doing the race for life this year! I would do it again but I am feeling very lazy so will come down and cheer you all on. I loved what your Chubby Hubby wrote on your sponsorship form - bless him. It brought a tear to my eye. Sounds like the time together has done you two the world of good. Aww, young love! I would offer to do your housework for you whilst you are at work, but I can't be arsed either!!

Piepig - Fab news that everything is starting for you now. Glad that DH did not have a problem this time with providing a sample. I am getting excited for you now. Thanks for doing the lists while Tricksy has been away, you have done a great job! (better than me anyway, I would have no idea!!)

Cath - thanks for your message, it meant such a lot to me. Glad you are coming to the meet. I am looking forward to seeing you again. 

Em - Not long now until your flying course! I am getting nervous for you. Hope you are okay. I will reply to your message in a mo.

Lady - You are very quiet these days, hope you are okay. How is the WW going? 

Spangle - your work sound fab. It must be so nice not having to worry about work when you are going through so much stress anyway. Hope it is good news for you too. I hope the 2WW goes quickly for you.

Rivka - hope you are going to be one of the next BFPs on here. Sorry to hear about your friend. I have a "friend" like that who does not take into account anyone elses feelings - she just opens her mouth and says what she is thinking. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone. I hope you are all okay. I have had some strange stomach pains yesterday and today, so I am trying not to worry - I never had any symptoms with James so just a bit concerned.

Anyway, have a nice day everyone. 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Loui - thanks again for organising everything for us!

Tricksy - I love your disclaimer it made me  , good thing you had a much deserved holiday together, must be a shock to the system to be back at work but hey now you can start planning your next holiday  

Liz - Faith must be keeping you busy and amused which sounds great  

Spangle - lots of   for your 2ww.

Cleo / PiePig - I actually drink loads of redbush tea so I wonder why it's made you both unwell... Maybe it doesn't agree with you, so be careful about it.

Julia - I hope the symptoms are just streching... But do you have a nurse / dr you could ask just to put your mind at rest? Lots of  , I know how frightening it is to be pg after m/c (unfortunately did that all too often) but remember you had James with no problems, just make sure you have someone to ask if you're concerned.

Well, I'm in quite a foul mood today. Tested early in the morning and it was a BFN. I know I could expect it because such low chances with clomid in general, but I still have all the symptoms that I usually have when pg. I know even getting pg won't sort out things for me because it's the keeping it which has always been the snag, but still it's a start! Anyway I'm really disappointed and feeling crap, didn't fancy coming to work at all or doing anything but probably it's better than moping at home. There is a slight chance still because AF not arrived yet - PreggySam, didn't you test early and get a -ve before you got your BFP? My cycle is usually between 30 - 34 days and today is 30doc, so I'm going to give it a few days and text again if the witch does not appear before. Afraid to be disappointed again, however. Sorry about the rant but I know you'll understand, time is running out on me and I feel really at a loss sometime...

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131072.new#new


----------

